# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟΥ

## Knitter

Γειά σας - πέρασα ενα καταθλιπτικο επεισόδιο μετα απο ενα χωρισμο που με τσάκισε και την εποχη εκείνη έκανα καταγραφή για τα διαφορετικά συναισθήματα μου. Με υποστήριξη ψυχολόγου και χωρίς φάρμακα έφτασα σε μια καλύτερη κατάσταση - χωρίς να σημαίνει οτι έχω βγεί στο σημείο που θα ήθελα, ούτε οτι έχω ξεπεράσει την θλίψη αλλα και το θυμο του χωρισμού. 
Ενδεικτικά απο το ημερολογιο αυτό να τι έγραφα λοιπόν στο Μάρτη / Απρίλη για όσους ενδιαφέρονται και ίσως θέλουν να μοιραστούν τις σκέψεις τους ........... κι αν έχουν περάσει τετοια κόλαση αντίστοιχα:

ΤΙ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ

Γενικά :
Απογοήτευση.
Φόβος για το μέλλον.
Μοναξιά ακόμη και όταν βρίσκομαι με την οικογένεια μου ή φιλικά πρόσωπα.
Έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης.
Δυσκολία εκτέλεσης του προγράμματος βελτίωσης από την ψυχολόγο μου.
Δυσκολία προσέγγισης και επικοινωνίας με την κόρη μου.
Flashbacks από δυσάρεστες περιόδους της ζωής μου ιδιαίτερα από την εφηβική ηλικία.
Τάση για φυγή και απομάκρυνση .
Απαισιοδοξία
Κούραση και θυμός με την παραμικρή καθημερινή υποχρέωση.
Έλλειψη σεξουαλικής επιθυμίας.
Έλλειψη αμυντικών μηχανισμών στο stress που μου δημιουργείται.

Σχετικά με τον πρόσφατο χωρισμό :
Διαρκής έμμονη σκέψη για την αποτυχημένη σχέση και τα αίτια διάλυσης της.
Ψεύτικες ελπίδες και σενάρια για μια επανασύνδεση καθ’ όλη την ημέρα παρόλο που δεν είναι κάτι που πραγματικά θέλω.
Θυμό – Απόρριψη - Εξαπάτηση

ΥΠΝΟΣ
Αύξηση των ωρών του ύπνου από τις προηγούμενες εβδομάδες με μέσο όρο τις 6 ώρες. 
Το Σαββατοκύριακο απογευματινός ύπνος μιας περίπου ώρας πολύ χαλαρωτικός.
Καθημερινό φαινόμενο σκέψεις που αφορούν το χωρισμό κατά την έναρξη του ύπνου και αντίστοιχες σκέψεις κατά το ξύπνημα αλλά με μεγαλύτερη ένταση. Η άσχημη διάθεση διαρκεί πολύ το πρωί.
Στην διάρκεια το 7ημέρου θυμάμαι μόνο ένα όνειρο / εφιάλτη. 

ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ
Κατακράτηση φυσικών αναγκών (ασυνείδητα) συχνά
Πόνοι στον αυχένα συχνά
Κράμπες (πλάτη, πόδια) συχνά
Τρέμουλο στα χέρια μέτρια
Εσωτερικό τρέμουλο συχνά
Συνεχής ένταση και σφίξιμο των μυών συχνά
Τρίξιμο των δοντιών συχνά
Ζαλάδες μέτρια

ΠΟΤΟ
Περιορισμένος έλεγχος ποσότητας 2-3 ποτά / νύχτα, αλλά με αρκετή συχνότητα μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Δεν μου καλυτερεύει την διάθεση , απλώς με χαλαρώνει ελαφρά. Όλες τις φορές που πίνω ήμουν έξω – σε αυτή την φάση το θεωρώ αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι. Στο σπίτι δεν το αποζητώ καθόλου. Αντικρουόμενες σκέψεις , από την μια μεριά διαπιστώνω την ζημιά που μου έχει κάνει από την άλλη την ώρα που βρίσκομαι έξω κοροϊδεύω τον εαυτό μου «τρία τέσσερα ποτάκια δεν είναι τίποτε».

ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ
Πλήρης εξάρτηση – κανένας έλεγχος. Για να λειτουργήσω έστω και βασικά πρέπει να έχω ένα στο στόμα μου. Καταλαβαίνω τι ζημιά μου κάνει αλλά ………

ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ
Πάω στο γραφείο με μαύρη καρδιά φεύγω το ίδιο. 
Καμία δύναμη και διάθεση να ενεργοποιηθώ στον τομέα αυτό.



ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΖΩΗ
Τέσσερις βασικοί φίλοι (3 άνδρες, 1 γυναίκα) που συχνά επικοινωνώ αλλά και βγαίνω έξω, όλοι πίνουν μέτρια . Συνέχεια βρίσκω την ευκαιρία να αναμασήσω τον χωρισμό άλλες φορές να εξαπολύσω κατηγορίες, άλλες φορές να εκφράσω το άσχημο αίσθημα που με διακατέχει με σκοπό να βρω «παρηγοριά». Οι υπόλοιπες συζητήσεις μεταξύ μας είναι ανούσιες για μένα σε αυτή την φάση. Οι φίλοι γενικά είναι υποστηρικτικοί.
Βγήκα δύο φορές με μια παλιά μου σχέση – ανυπόφορο και κουραστικό!
Σε σχέση με το αντίθετο φύλλο έχω έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης, νιώθω άσχημος, χωρίς ικανότητα προσέγγισης και δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας. Αποφεύγω να βλέπω τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέπτη! Αισθάνομαι ότι η παρουσία μου μόνο αρνητικά κύματα ακτινοβολεί.
Εχω την αίσθηση πως δεν θα μπορέσω να έχω ποτέ ξανά πια μια σχέση που να με ικανοποιεί.

ΣΠΙΤΙ
Το αισθάνομαι εχθρικό, μόνο δυσάρεστες αναμνήσεις μου έρχονται στο νου. Σκέφτομαι με πόσο κόπο κα μεράκι το αγόρασα και το ανακαίνισα και με τι άρνηση το αντιμετωπίζω τώρα. Έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι ότι καλά θα ήταν να το ενοικιάσω.
Τις φορές που έχω πιέσει τον εαυτό μου να κάτσω μόνος μου βρίζω δυνατά σαν να θέλω να «διώξω» αυτό το βάρος που μου δημιουργείται, μετά πέφτω σε μελαγχολία και τέλος ξεσπάω σε λυγμούς. Είναι ανυπόφορο το αίσθημα που μου δημιουργείται εκεί μέσα. Τίποτε οικείο, τίποτε ζεστό, τίποτε φιλικό, χειρότερα και από ένα φτηνό ξενοδοχείο σε μια ξένη πόλη. Τρέχω να φύγω πανικόβλητος αποζητώντας λίγη «γαλήνη» στο σπίτι της μητέρας μου.
Στο σπίτι μου κοιμήθηκα μόνο μια φορά αυτή την εβδομάδα .

....................................

----------


## lostsoul

καλησπερα απο εμενα. Τι να σου πω? Διαβαζοντας ολα αυτα που γραφεις παραπανω, ειναι σαν να θυμαμαι εμενα την περιοδο που χωρισα... Ειναι ετσι ακριβως οπως τα περιγραφεις! ολα αυτα που μας εξιστορεις ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικα, κατ\'εμε ειναι \"υγεια\"... Ετσι επρεπε να γινει, αυτα επρεπε να νιωσεις και τα ενιωσες φιλε μου... Καλη συνεχεια και καλη δυναμη στην ζωη σου!!! 

Φιλικα. :Smile:

----------


## La_ViTa

Τα συναισθήματα που νιώθω είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια...Πώς βγαίνεις από αυτή την κόλαση?Γιατί πρέπει να τα βιώνουμε όλα αυτά?Θα υπάρξει καλύτερο μέλλον?

----------


## lostsoul

la vita, καλημερα!!! Ασφαλως και \"βγαινεις\" απο ολο αυτο το πραγμα!!! Μην ανησυχεις...ολα καλυτερευουν με τον καιρο... Αυτο το κλασσικο που ολοι λεμε: \"Ο καιρος ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος\" ΙΣΧΥΕΙ μικρη μου!!!! Ισχυει... 

Ποσο καιρο εχεις χωρισει? εισαι μονη σου τωρα ή εισαι σε καποια σχεση? 

Φιλικα.

----------


## Knitter

αγαπητή La_ViTa :
Αυτο που με βοηθούσε πιο πολύ απο όλα στην περίοδο του επεισοδίου ήταν η έντονη άσκηση - πήγαινα με το ζόρι βέβαια - αλλα τα αποτελέσματα είναι πολυ θετικά. Δοκιμασέ το . Τώρα έχω εντείνει πολύ την συχνότητα που γυμνάζομαι και παρατηρώ οτι η διάρκεια της καλής διάθεσης είναι επίσης αυξημένη. 
Απο αυτό που πέρασα διαπίστωσα οτι πρέπει να βρείς κάτι που σου επιτρέπει να αυξάνεις τις αντιστάσεις απέναντι στα αρνητικά συναισθήματα - για μένα είναι η έντονη άσκηση - προφανώς υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι, ο καθένας μας έχει και διαφορετική σύσταση. 
Αρκει να μην παραδοθείς !
όσο δύσκολο και να ακούγεται η προσπάθεια που θα κάνεις τώρα θα γίνεται συσσωρευτική και όσο η διαθεσή σου καλυτερεύει θα επηρεάζει θετικά και τα συναισθηματά σου. 
Εμένα μου έχει πάρει περίπου οκτώ μήνες για να ξεπεράσω τα έντονα συμπτώματα της καταθλιψης - μην ξεχνάς οτι βιώνεις ένα πένθος αυτή την στιγμή το οποίο όμως έχει ημερομηνία λήξης - γιατί έτσι είμαστε φτιαγμένοι. 
Επίσης άν έχεις την δυνατότητα πήγαινε σε ένα ψυχολόγο για κάποιο διάστημα, ωστε να σου δωθεί η ευκαιρεία να μιλήσεις ανοιχτά για τα συναισθηματά σου
Μην ξεχνάς ακόμη οτι ...... τα καλύτερα έρχονται... για αυτό μην το βάζεις κάτω!

----------


## maria...

Knitter Μετα που χωρισα με τον αντρα μου ειχα να μεινω στο σπιτι 4 χρονια .Κουραγιο.
Και εχω και γω μια καταθλιψουλα με παρομοια συμτωματα εμ σενα.

----------


## agnostos

φιλε ακριβως τα ιδια εχω εδω και τεσσερις μηνες που χωρισα. Δεν περνανε με τιποτα ειμαι οπως την πρωτη μερα. Το χειροτερο απο τα καταθληπτικα συμπτωματα ειναι ομως αυτο που πιστευεις οτι θα ξαναγυρισει. Εγω το πιστευω ακομα επομενος ειμαι ακομα πολυ χωμενος στην καταθλιψη του χωρισμου

----------


## nelli30

xorisa prosfata.... bgika apo gamo... ta ais8imata auti tin stigmi ta nio8o 1000 fores pio entona apo auta pou diabasa... den exo filous.. stin kirioleksia eimai moni mou douleia spiti, spiti douleia.. sketi kolasi.... polles fores exeis perasei apo to mialo mou i idea na doso oristiko telos stin zoi mou.. euxaristo gia ton kopo pou kanate gia na diabasete auta ta liga :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## lostsoul

nelli 30, καλησπερα..συνελθε και μην λες χαζομαρες!!! Τι εγινε και χωρισατε? Ποσο καιρο εισαστε μαζι? Μιλησε μας λιγο για εσενα! Πες μας πεντε βασικα πραγματα για εσενα, για να καταλαβουμε και να μπορεσουμε να \"βοηθησουμε\". 

Και απο φιλους.....!!!! αλλο τιποτα εδω που μπηκες!!!! 
Αντε μπραβο, κοριτσι μου, ηρεμισε και πες μας

----------


## Δοδις

καλησπέρα κι απο μένα, αλήθεια με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω εδω, νοιώθω πολύ καλύτερα, αισθανόμουν τόσο άσχημα για τον τρόπο που νοιώθω, τόσο χάλια.....
πίστευα πως δεν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι να περνούν το ίδιο ζόρι που περνώ κι εγώ παρ\' ότι δεν έχω χωρίσει, έτσι όπως τρελαίνω τον σύντροφο μου νομίζω πως όπου να\'ναι θα με χωρίσει...απορώ ακόμα πως με ανέχεται.... ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν τα dumirox και xanax και φαίνεται πως όλα είναι οκ... το χειρότερο μου βέβαια είναι πως πρέπει να μιλάω, έχω ένα γραφείο, ένα σπίτι, έναν σύντροφο όπως οι περισσότεροι βέβαια και νοιώθω τόσο απαίσια που είμαι υποχρεωμένη να μιλάω, δεν θέλω να βγάζω ούτε κουβέντα από το στόμα μου, αλλά δυστυχώς νοιώθω αναγκασμένη να το κάνω....

----------


## lostsoul

γεια σου dodis, και καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας.!!!! 

Τι ακριβως σου συμβαινει εσενα? γιατι περνεις \"αγωγη\"? Ποσο καιρο τωρα?

----------


## Δοδις

γειά σου lostsoul ΙΔΨ και καταθλιπτικό σύνδρομο, έτσι λέει ο γιατρούλης...η αλήθεια είναι πως κάποια στιγμή την σταμάτησα από μόνη μου, λάθος, στην αρχή έπειαρνα μόνο dumirox και xanax, είπε ο γιατρός να προσθέσουμε και solian κάτι το οποίο με θέρισε... δεν ξέρω αν έφταιγε το φάρμακο αλλά είχα να κοιμηθώ 2 εβδομάδες, όσο το έπαιρνα δηλαδή γιατί μετά μου την έδωσε και τα έκοψα όλα. είπα θα το πολεμήσω χωρίς φάρμακα...πράγματι κράτησα μια χαρά για 4 μήνες, μετά σιγά σιγά, πάλι τα ίδια...και τα ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικά μου και τα καταθλιπτικά μου... ειλικρίνα κουράστηκα να είμαι έτσι, το προσπαθώ, αυτό βέβαια που με κουράζει περισσότερο είναι πως όταν είμαι στα πολύ μαύρα μου πρέπει να δείχνω μια χαρά... στεναχωριέμαι αφάνανταστα να βλέπω την μητέρα και τον σύντροφο μου να υπομένουν... 
ps: 2 χρόνια με διάλλειμα 4 μηνών.
ξέρεις όμως βοηθάει πολύ που βρίσκεις τελικά ανθρώπους που μπορούν να σε καταλάβουν όπως εδώ... διάβαζα αρκετό καιρό το forum αλλά επιτέλους πήρα κι εγώ το θάρρος να γράψω...
με συγχωρείτε για την πολυλογία...

----------


## lostsoul

κανενα προβλημα dodis, λιγο πολυ ολοι στο ιδιο καζανι βραζουμε!!! και εγω το παλευω μονος μου , χωρις φαρμακα, εδω και 3 1/2 χρονια +++. 
Αλλες φορες ειμαι καλα και αλλες χαλια, ωστοσο περιμενω την ημερα που θα ειμαι τελειως καλα... και πιστεψε με θα ερθει αυτη η ημερα ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ!!!! 
ποσον χρονων εισαι ? μενεις αθηνα? ή επαρχια? με τι ασχολεισαι ? πως περνας τις μερες σου γενικοτερα? 
Εαν θες φυσικα απαντας... 

Φιλικα,  :Wink:

----------


## Δοδις

25. μένω αθήνα, ιδ.υπάλληλος, σπίτι, γραφείο, μαμά, έτερον ήμυσι...άμα μου την δώσει τσακώνομαι και με τον σκύλο μου, αυτός είναι ο μόνος που δεν μιλάει και με καταλαβαίνει και όσα και αν του σέρνω πάλι στα μάτια με κοιτάει.... τι σου είναι αυτά τα ζώα τελικά...το τελευταίο διάστημα είμαι στα πολύ κάτω μου και ειλικρινά έχω απογοητευτεί λιγάκι... αυτές οι τύψεις που νοιώθω ότι ταλαιπωρώ και παιδεύω τους ανθρώπους που αγαπώ με την συμπεριφορά μου με φρικάρουν τελείως..
βράζουμε δεν θα πει τίποτα!! στο ζουμί μας βράζουμε...!!

----------


## lostsoul

ο ψυχαναγκασμος σου που εγκειται??? Θελω να πω βρε παιδι μου, ποιο ειναι το κολλημα που εχεις εσυ? Εγω ας πουμε, ειμαι κολλημενος γιατι νομιζω οτι εχω καρκινο και θα πεθανω και ολο κανω εξετασεις , μετα για λιγο καιρο ενταξει , και μετα παλι τα ιδια σκ....α!!!! 

απο \"βρασιμο\" ασε.....δεν λες τιποτα!!!! βρασιμο να δουν τα ματια σου.,..........
χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχ ιχι  :Wink:

----------


## Δοδις

κάτσε γιατί αργώ λίγο, μικρή παρενέργια βλέπεις.....sorry, χωρίς φάρμακα? μπράβο βρε θηρίο... εντάξει δεν είμαι υπέρ των φαρμάκων γενικότερα, αλλά νομίζω πως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις βοηθούν πραγματικά και αποτρέπουν τα χειρότερα, εγώ όταν τα σταμάτησα μετά επανήλθα με πιο έντονα συμπτώματα...

----------


## lostsoul

ποια ειναι αυτα τα συμπτωματα? ποια ειναι βρε παιδι μου τα \"κολληματα\" σου?

----------


## Δοδις

με την προσωπική μου υγιεινή, την καθαριότητα του σπιτιού, την υπερβολική αγορά παπουτσιών,αγαπητέ μου έφτασα να έχω 950 ζευγάρια παπουτσια. αν δεν αγόραζα τουλάχιστον 1 με 2 την ημέρα τρελαινόμουν, τα πράγματα πως θα είναι τακτοποιημένα.........καλά αυτό τρελαίνει τον δικό μου...αν πάρει κάτι και δεν το βάλει εκεί που το είχα τακτοποιήσει φτάνω σε κατάσταση υστερίας, το καλό είναι ότι πλέον έχω καταλάβει το πρόβλημα, το αναγνωρίζω γιατί παλαιότερα άστα....όσο με την προσωπική μου καθαριότητα έχω φτάσει και σε σημείο εγκαύματος από το πολύ antibacter..... όλα αυτά βέβαια περιορίζονται με τα φάρμακα, το ψυχολογικό πέσιμο όμως δεν παλεύεται με τίποτα... άσε που από το πολύ κλάμμα έφτασα να κάνω κάτι σαν αλλεργία στα μάτια...
εσύ? πόσο χρονών είσαι? με τι ασχολείσαι? αυτό το συζήτησες με κάποιον γιατρό? τι σου είπε?
έχασες κάποιον δικό σου από καρκίνο? συγνώμη αν γίνομαι αδιάκριτη... αν θες απαντάς... :Wink:

----------


## lostsoul

θα σου απαντησω σε ολα την Δευτερα...συγνωμη αλλα πρεπει να φυγω....

----------


## Δοδις

καλό σαββατοκύριακο...
 :Wink:

----------


## lostsoul

επισης και σε εσενα...να σαι καλα και να προσεχεις!!!! εεε??? 
Μην μου παθεις τιποτα μεχρι την Δευτερα....

----------


## nelli30

ο άντρας μου ήταν στρκος άφησα τα πάντα πίσω μου φίλους δουλειά τα πάντα... τον ακολούθησα.. πριν δύο χρόνια με χτήπησε γιατί λέει τον απάτησα απο το ιντερνετ... πράγμα που δεν έγινε ποτε... προσπάθησα να ξεχάσω ότι είχε γίνει τότε.. αλλά δεν μπόρεσα ή μάλλον δεν με άφησε απίστευτη άσχημη συμπεριφορά απέναντί μου για δύο χρόνια δεν πέρασε ούτε μια μέρα που να μην με υποτιμάει.... ο άνθρωπος που είχα ερωτευτεί και αγαπήσει είχε χαθεί... αυτός που υπήρχε πλέων απέναντί μου ήταν ξένος... με έκρινε για όλα απο τις δουλιές του σπιτιού μέχρι και τον τρόπο που κοιμώμουν... δεν μου άφησε περιθώρια επιλογής μάζεψα τα πράγματά μου και έφυγα.. βρήκα δουλειά εδώ στην Αθήνα αλλά οχι ανθρώπους είμαι εντελώς μονη μου...... και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι πολλές φορές αναρωτιέμαι αν έκανα καλά ή αν θα ήταν καλήτερα απλά να υπομένω.... δεν ξέρω... σήμερα πάντως είναι μιά απο της χειρότερες μου μέρες..... μακάρι να είχα την δύναμη να τελειώσω εδώ... δεν αντέχετε άλλο...

----------


## nelli30

συχαίνομαι το μέρος που μένω... είναι το σπίτι τον γωνιών μου, δεν μου αρέσει, με το ζόρι σχεδόν έστειλα τους γονείς μου στο χωρίο δεν ξέρω το λόγο όταν ήταν εδώ με έπνιγαν τώρα πνίγομαι απο μόνη μου, πήρα ένα laptop έκανα και μια σύνδεση για να μην σκέφτομαι και για φαντάσου τώρα σκέφτομαι περισσότερο..... όλα εκείνα που ζήσαμε μαζί και δεν θα έρθουν και όλα εκείνα που δεν θα ζήσουμε και χάσαμε ακόμα ψάχνω το γιατί..... γιατί? του έστειλα ένα μύνημα σύμερα \"αν είναι καλά\" μια χάρα είμαι μου απάντησε και περνάω υπέροχα... Εγώ γιατί δεν είμαι? γιατί θέλω να φωνάξω τόσο δυνατά που να με ακούσει όλος ο κόσμος μόνο που η φωνή μου κάπου στους τοίχους χάνετε... Ψάχνω να βρω τα όνειρα που μου είδε δώσει απο τα 23 μου χάθηκαν σε 9 χρόνια αναζητήσεις. 9 χρόνια μακριά απο την Αθήνα ήμουν δίπλα του σε κάθε του μετακίνηση ποτέ δεν έμεινε μόνος, τώρα όμως είμαι εγώ ολομόναχη

----------


## nelli30

έχω χωρίσει εδώ και 4 μήνες στην αρχή έψαχνα για δουλειά, ήταν οι γονείς μου εδώ υπήρχε ζωή στο σπίτι αλλά όπως προείπα με έπνιγαν μετά βρήκα δουλειά σχεδόν σχολάω στις 5 το απόγευμα έρχομαι στο σπίτι κατά τις 6 κάνα παιχνίδι στο νετ ξεχνιέμαι... τα σκ όμως άστα να πάνε... βλέπω όλο τον κόσμο που περιμένει το σκ για να πάει σπίτι του στους δικούς του να ηρεμήσει και εγώ όταν φτάνει το σκ γίνομαι χίλια κομμάτια 4 μέρες τώρα ήμουν άρρωστη ίωση δεν πήγα για δουλειά, και ξαφνικά όλες οι σκέψεις γιγαντόθηκαν μέσα στο μυαλό μου.* ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΧΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΟΥ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ.* Αν είναι έτσι η ζωή δεν την θέλω :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## nelli30

ζωγράφισα το τέλος με τα πιο ζωφιρά χρώματα για να το κάνω πιο ελκυστικό και να με πάρει μαζί του..... Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με τα πολλά reply

----------


## stella78

neli, γιατί βλέπεις την αρνητική σκοπιά; ξέρω πολλούς ανθρώπους ( κι έναν πολύ δικό μου μέσα σ΄ αυτούς ) που δεν έχουν το σθένος να πάρουν την απόφαση που πήρες εσύ και να αποχωρίσουν, αυτό οφείλεις να το αναγνωρίσεις στον εαυτό σου...δεν σου λείπει ο άντρας σου, σου λείπει η αίσθηση ότι δεν είσαι μόνη σου...όμως αν όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις δεν έχουν βαθύτερα αίτια κι είναι απόρροια του χωρισμού σου, απλά δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να συνηθίσει στην νέα κατάσταση. κάθε χωρισμός είναι επωδυνος πόσο μάλλον για έναν άνθρωπο που ξεκινά σε όλα από την αρχή. για μένα είναι θετικό που άλλαξες παραστάσεις, η Αθήνα είναι ίσως λίγο απρόσωπη, δεν αμφιβάλλω, όμως ξέρεις, καμιά φορά όταν είμαστε εγκλωβιμένοι στα προβλήματά μας, νιώθουμε όπως περιγράφεις εσύ, ακόμα και μεταξύ γνωστών. θέλω να πω με αυτό πως αυτό που περνάς τώρα είναι μια αρχή, έχει τις δυσκολίες της, αλλά είναι νωρίς να πανικοβάλλεσαι...τέλος, λες θα μείνεις παντα μόνη κτλ..πώς το ξέρεις αυτό; από τους 4 μηνες που χεις χωρίσει; δεν είσαι πολύ μικρή για να παραιτηθείς;

----------


## nelli30

panta me kinigage o fobos tis monaksias... pote mou den ton biosa kai tora ton biono se olo tou to megalio.. nio8o euxaristimeni me tin epilogi na figo apo kapou pou den me gemize alla tromazo stin eikona pou biono tora... ola osa les ta ipostirizo kai ta apodexomai alla distixos den me kanoun na nio8o kai kalitera.... prospa8o opos eipes na skefto 8etika, den ta kataferno mia 8etiki skepsi kai bombardiso to mialo mou me 100 arnitikes... den to antexo auto to paixnidi pou ginete mesa sto kefali mou.....

----------


## stella78

δεν ειναι λίγο νωρίς όμως για να νιώσεις καλύτερα; ειδικά όταν δεν έχεις βιώσει ποτέ την μοναξιά..γιατί δεν σκέφτεσαι ότι διέλυσες τον κυρίαρχο φόβο σου έτσι;;γιατί δεν νταντεύεις τον εαυτό σου αντί να τον δυσκολεύεις;εξάλλου η μοναξιά είναι απαραίτητη, για λίγο έστω, μας βοηθά να καταλάβουμε τον εαυτό μας, δεν περιμένεις εμένα να στο πω αυτό...οι σκέψεις που κάνεις κακώς σε τρομάζουν, και γω που έχω βιώσει την μοναξιά και δεν με τρομάζει τόσο, πολλές φορές αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μείνω μόνη μου, αν θα κάνω παιδιά κτλ...καταλαβαίνω πως εγω τωρα μιλαω στο λογικό κομμάτι σου, κι όταν νιώθουμε έτσι λίγο βοηθάει να βλέπουμε τα επιτεύγματά μας..αλλά δεν το ξέρεις και συ ότι ο χρόνος που είσαι μόνη σου είναι λίγος για να ορθοποδήσεις; στην αθήνα δεν έχεις κανέναν γνωστό;έχεις βρει τί είναι αυτό που σε κάνει να νιώθεις έτσι; εννοώ.. ο χωρισμός σου, η αίσθηση του να είσαι με κάποιον σε σχέση ή απλά το να είσαι με φίλους κτλ;

----------


## Sofia

nelli, καλώς ηρθες :Smile: 

η αισθηση μοναξιας , της απογνωσης που μεταφερεις νιωθω πως ειναι πολυ αληθινη....Νομιζω πως περιγραφεις μια κατασταση ασχημου γαμου, ασχημης συμβιωσης.....πολυ επικριτικος συζυγος κ πολυ μακρυα απο σενα αν κ μενατε μαζι....νομιζω πάλι πως δεν περνουσες ομορφα...οταν λες τα αφησα ολα πισω για να μεινω μαζι του ειναι σαν να του κανες χαρη, αρα σαν να μην το ευχαριστιοσουν κ τοσο ακομα κ τοτε. Υποθετω επισης πώς ενας ανθρωπος που κρινει ακομα κ τον τροπο που κοιμασαι οπως λες, μαλλον δεν σε κανει να νιωθεις ζεστα στο ιδιο σου το σπιτι....Κ φυσικα οταν καποιος σε υποτιμαει συνεχως ποσες προσδοκιες μπορεις να εχεις για τη μεταξυ σας σχεση?

Παρολα αυτα, ηθελε δυναμη να φυγεις. Θα μπορουσες να μενεις για παντα μαζι του κ να ζεις ετσι...οπως περιγραφεις. Αν γυρισεις γυρω σου να δεις πολλοι συμβιβαζονται σε μια κατασταση αναλογη απο φοβο. Πρωτα πρωτα να αντιμετωπισουν τον ιδιο τους τον εαυτο. Αυτο που κανεις εσυ δλδ στο τώρα....Εσυ μονη σου....Ομως για σκεψου, πώς ειναι καλυτερα?Μονη σου με εναν ανθρωπο που σε αμφισβητει, που δεν επικοινωνεις απλα συμβιωνεις? Ή μονη σου, μονη σου?Αν θεωρεις πώς μπορεις να υπομενεις οπως λες ή κ να ανεχεσαι, υπάρχει απλετος χωρος για κατι τετοιο....

Tελος το μονη σου, οπως τώρα δινει τον χωρο για κατι που μαλλον πριν δεν εδινες στον εαυτο σου. Χωρο να σκεφτεις, να δεις τι θελεις τελικα, τί εφταιξε στο μεχρι τωρα κ φυσικα δινει κ χωρο για κατι ακομα. Χωρο για ελπιδα κ προσδοκια μιας πολυ πιο ομορφης κ ζεστης σχεσης :Smile: 

Καλη δύναμη να ευχηθώ!

----------


## nelli30

gnorizo ti exo anagi auti ti stigmi... oxi desmo i kati analogo, den milao gia erotiki monaksia, 8elo poli xrono gia na nioso etoimi na iparksei kati kainourgio stin zoi mou kai den me tromazi i erotiki monakisa.... anagi exo apo filous gia na exo tin dinatotita an 8eleis na iremo kai na min skeftomai... eixa filous stin a8ina.... alla feugontas ego apo do apomakrin8ika apo olous, o antras mou zileue pa8ologika... me apotelesma na kanoun oloi pera... ego eftaiga se auto..... kai auto tora to plirono.. distixos den iparxei kanenas oute filos oute gnostos... tpt... gia enan kafe prepei na exo ena periodiko kai na pao moni mou kai pistepse me auto den einai igieino kai me trelenei perissotero

dio xronia ekana ipomoni dexontas tin katastasi opos itan apla kai mono gia na kano ena paidi kai na meino ekei gia ta ipoloipa xronia..... opos edeiksan ta pragmata den katafera na tiriso tin taktiki auti kai protimisa na figo.. apo ipsilo ais8ima eu8inis an 8es \"ti mou ftaiei ena paidi na zei se ena distixismeno peribalon\" den metaniono gia to oti efiga alla den eimai kai eutixismeni tora... den metaniono gia to oti den simbibastika alla kai pali simbibazomai.... ena karo mperdemenes skepseis mesa sto mialo mou pou adinato na tis balo se taksi

episis na ti i arnitiki skepsi pali sinodeuomeni me bourkoma.... telos oi zestes sxeseis gia mena.... den ksero giati alla auto mou bgainei auti tin stigmi

----------


## stella78

καταρχήν, μην κολλάς ταμπέλες στον εαυτό σου...δεν ειναι ανθυγιεινο...εγω εχω πάει διακοπές μόνη μου, σαν πείραμα το έκανα και στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου..εντάξει, το πρώτο βράδυ εκλαιγα αλλά γενικά ήταν από τις καλύτερες εμπειρίες της ζωής μου...καταλαβαίνω όμως πως είναι δύσκολο να μην υπάρχει κανείς. λες το πληρώνω...μην το βλέπεις σαν τιμωρία όμως, εκανες μια επιλογή και προχωράς..η δουλειά σου σου αρέσει; οι άνθρωποι εκει;


*ζεστες σχεσεις θα κανεις γιατι φαινεσαι ζεστος άνθρωπος...δυσκολη φαση περνας απλα...

----------


## nelli30

oxi... i douleia mou den mou aresei.... einai lisi anagis.... an den douleua 8a eixa trele8ei tote sigoura... kai distixos den nomizo oti iparxei to endexomeno kapoias an8ropinis sinanastrofis stin douleia mou \"ektos kai an einai kai auto proion tis arnitikotitas pou me peribalei\" genikotera oso se anti8esi kai na fenete eimai an8ropos pou mou aresei na gelao kai na prosfero to gelio stous allous kai auto pou zo edo kai 4 mines einai gia mena oxi aplos psixof8oro alla telmatiko..... den mporo na kano kan ton eauto mou na gelasei nio8o asximi... apokroustiki..... ta exo balei polles fores me ton xaraktira mou kai fisika den bgazo akri... alles pali me kolao ston toixo legontas ena megalo ftes gia ola, gia tis epiloges sou gia ola.....

----------


## stella78

εγω ξερεις τί εισπράττω; εναν άνθρωπο τελειομανή, υπεύθυνο που δυσκολεύεται να διαχειριστεί τις αδυναμίες του ( πολύ γνωριμο σε μενα)... κι από προσωπική, δυστυχώς πείρα σου λέω πως όσο μάχεσαι τον εαυτό σου, θα σε μάχεται και κείνος...να σε ρωτησω κατι ομως; γιατι λες ότι δεν υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να συναναστραφείς με άτομα από την δουλειά σου;σε τί διαφέρουν από σένα;με τί άτομα θα ήθελες να συναναστραφείς ας πούμε;

----------


## nelli30

ergazomai se ena iper antagonistiko kai agxotiko periballon einai idiaitera epikindines oi filies.... pio poli miazoun na akolou8oun to rito \"ela na douleuoume parea gia na sou paro tin douleia sou\" para gia kati allo

distixos sigxoro tous an8ropous giro mou pio eukola kai pio grigora apo ti ton eauto mou

----------


## stella78

το αντίθετο θα με ξάφνιαζε, ο λόγος σου διακρίνεται από αυτοτιμωρία...αλλά ρε συ νελη, πρέπει να είναι φίλος σου κάποιος για να πας απλά για έναν καφε;δεν λέω να υποκριθείς, απλά να πας ένα σινεμά, ένα καφέ...να μην νιώθεις το ανθυγιεινό που λες ( εγω ας πούμε δεν το κάνω αλλά εγω δεν νιώθω και ανθυγιεινό να πάω μόνη μου κάπου )...εκτός κι αν όλο αυτό το κλίμα ανταγωνισμού σε απωθεί τόσο...ή είσαι πολύ πεσμένη για να το διαχειριστείς...τί ισχύει;

----------


## nelli30

den eipa na einai kapoios kolitos sou gia na pas gia kafe i kati analogo..... 8a prepei prota apo ola na iparxei protasi....... stin sinexeia dia8esi \"i opoia apo meros mou einai pesmeni\" alla an eixa protasi nai 8a pigena akoma kai me to zori.... apo tin alli den nomizo oti eimai kai i kaliteri parea.... poios 8a pei se kapoion pame bolta otan einai monimos bi8ismenos se skepseis kai den antidra se kati allo pera apo tin douleia pou iparxei mprosta tou kai otan akoma kai auti tin kani mixanika kai adiafora.... 

otan eipa an8igieino ennoousa na einai o kanonas na bgaino moni mou kai oxi i ekseresi.. allo na bgo ekso moni mou kai na einai epilogi mou kai allo giati aplos den iparxei kanenas............ exo bgei polles fores ekso moni mou kai perasa kala... sto parel8on alla itan kata epilogi mou kai oxi kat anagi giati mpouxtisa tous toixous alla kai pali prepei na milao ston eauto mou pou me to zori ton ka8isa apenanti mou kai ton krino gia akoma alli mia fora mono pou den ton blepo kai ston ka8repti tora.. kai fisika den tou paragelno kai kafe..........

----------


## stella78

το χεις σκεφτει ποτέ να κανεις εσύ την πρόταση; μπορεί να σε βλέπουν βυθισμένη και αποκομμένη και να νομίζουν πως δεν θες να πας...ναι, το καταλαβα το ανθυγιεινό πως το πες..αλλά και πάλι μη βαζεις ταμπελες...αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω το εξής...λες πως εισαι καλα με την επιλογη σου ( και μπραβο σου )..αλλα ταυτόχρονα κοιτάς τον εαυτό σου με το ζόρι και τον δικάζεις...για ποιό λόγο; επειδή σε έφερε στην φάση της απόλυτης μοναξιας;;;

----------


## nelli30

epeidi apo tin arxi 
den eprepe na eixa kanei auton ton gamo.... 
den eprepe na eixa apomakrin8ei apo tous filous mou ....
den eprepe na eixa figei apo tin a8ina....
den eprepe na meino toso poli mazi tou.... 

oxi den exo protinei se kanenan tpt nio8o oti zitianeuo parea kai den mou aresei.... kai episis oti den 8a eimai euxaristi... ksero oti 8a kateu8ino tin koubenta pali ekei.... se dialima stin douleia to ekana... epiasa tin koubenta me mia kainourgia kopela pou proselaban kai girisa tin koubenta ekei... sto oti xorisa sto giati xorisa.. kai ekei giro.... meta aplos eksafanistika... den apozitao tin lipisi kapoiou apla tin filia....... moni mou apomakrin8ika giati 8eorisa oti eidi tin kourasa tin mia fora... giati na to epanalabo........

----------


## stella78

καταλαβαίνεις ότι έχεις βάλει τον εαυτό σου στην γωνία;;;;;;;

----------


## nelli30

nai.......................  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
ex8es imoun etoimi na doso telos............... ta blepo ola mataia.......

----------


## stella78

δεν θα δωσεις τελος...το αποκλειω..εισαι πολυ δυνατη και συνειδητοποιημένη για να το κανεις...trust me.

----------


## nelli30

anarotiemai pou brika tin dinami na figo....... kai pou pige tora auti i dinami??? iparxoun ores pou nio8o oti den exo ixnos dinamis pano mou.... i8ela na figo 2 xronia tora... logika 8a eprepe na nio8o kala kai nio8o xalia...... kai moni...... den ksero.... pragmatika den ksero tpt

----------


## stella78

κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου για πραγματα που εγιναν και δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν...κάποιο λόγο είχες όταν τα έκανες..όλοι μας υπάρχουν πραγματα που δεν έπρεπε να κάνουμε αλλά κάναμε..ή το αντίστροφο. επίσης...το να κανεις μια πρόταση δεν σημαίνει ότι ζητιανεύεις...καταλαβε ότι αυτό είναι η προβολή του πώς βλέπεις εσυ τον εαυτό σου, εσύ εχεις θυμώσει και σε βλέπεις ασχημη, αποτυχημένη κλπ., όχι οι άλλοι...εχεις σκεφτεί να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον ειδικό;

----------


## nelli30

ex8es epesa tixaia edo.... eida to proto post kai aplos egrapsa..... nai skeftomai na pao se psixologo

----------


## stella78

ετσι ειναι η δυναμη νελη...την βρισκεις, την χάνεις μετα αλλά την ξαναβρίσκεις, δεν είμαστε ή το ένα ή το άλλο κι ούτε οι στιγμες αδυναμίας αναιρούν την δύναμή μας...και γω αναρωτιόμουν πως γινεται να νιωθω γιγαντας σε κάποια φάση και σε κάποια άλλη να νιωθω απίστευτα τρωτή...όχι, δεν θα σουν μια χαρα, λογικά θα νιωθες καλύτερα ισως απ΄ ότι τωρα αλλά πάλι θα ήταν δύσκολο...
και το ότι έρχεσαι αντιμέτωπη με τον φόβο της μοναξιάς για μένα δείχνει ότι ακόμα και μέσα σε φάση \"αδυναμίας\" είσαι δυνατή...καλά έκανες και έγραψες....αν το σκεφτεσαι να πας σε ειδικό, θα σε βοηθήσει...προς το παρόν καλό βράδυ και σκέψου ( είσαι πολύ της λογικής απ΄ότι βλεπω ) ότι οι άλλοι πάντα βλέπουν σε μας πράγματα που εμείς δεν μπορούμε να δούμε όταν είμαστε ευάλωτοι..και γω βλέπω εναν άνθρωπο πολύ συνειδητοποιημένο σε πολύ δύσκολη στιγμή...( και σπάνια λέω καλό λόγο για άνθρωπο.. :Smile:  )...

----------


## nelli30

euxaristo gia ton xrono sou kai gia ta logia sou...... kalo sou bradi...

----------


## stella78

μην με ευχαριστείς νέλη...δεν σου κανα χαρη! καλό βραδυ και σε σενα..μην χαθείς... :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

Πολλες φορές ή τις φορες που εχω αισθανθει χαλια, απογνωση, μεγαλη στεναχωρια.....κλεινομαι. Κλεινομαι ετσι κ τοσο που δεν αφηνω ουτε χαραμαδα να μπορει να μπει καποιος...Ειμαι πολυ απορροφημενη στο εγω μου, στα δικα μου. 

Αυτο δεν με βοηθησε σχεδον ποτε. Δεν με βοηθησε στο να επικοινωνησω με καποιον που μπορει απλα να ειχε τη διαθεση να μ ακουσει. Δεν εβλεπα καν γυρω μου.Ετσι απομακρυνομουν πολυ απο ολους κ ολα....

Ειναι ευκολο, αν μια ζωη εισαι κλειστος ανθρωπος, στα 30 ή οποτε να αλλαξεις ξαφνικα...το ξερω..Η δυναμη της συνηθειας ειναι τεραστια....

Η αλλαγη ομως, το ανοιγμα, η σκεψη οτι εκει εξω μπορει να υπάρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν αναγκες αναλογες με τις δικες σου μπορει να σε φερει πολυ κοντα σ αυτο που θες, στην αληθινη επαφη με τον άλλο. Κ για την αλλαγη πρεπει πρωτα να κανεις κατι εσυ....κατι μικρο ή κατι που φανταζει απλο. Οπως το ρισκο να ζητησεις εσυ απο καποιον να βγειτε. Μπορει να φοβαται κ να χει τις ανασφαλειες που βασανιζουν κ σενα....Το αποτελεσμα μιας αληθινης επαφης αξιζει ολη την προσπαθεια του κοσμου....

Φιλικα....

----------


## stella78

neli...ελπίζω να είσαι καλα.  :Smile: 
σου χω στείλει και u2u, σόρυ για το off topic απλά δεν σε πετυχαίνω εδώ...

----------


## Δοδις

lost soul εδώ είσαι? τι κάνεις? εγώ είχα δυο μέρες άδεια, δεν νομίζω πως θα μπορούσε να με δει άνθρωπος έτσι όπως ήμουν πάλι.... :Frown:

----------


## maria...

τι ειχες ντοντη? :Smile:

----------


## Δοδις

δεν ξέρω, νοιώθω τόσο χάλια, δεν θέλω να κάνω τίποτα, θέλω απλά να κάτσω στο σπίτι μου και να λιώσω στο κλάμα, όταν κλαίω νοιώθω απίστευτη ανακούφιση. να μην μιλάω σε κανέναν να μην βλέπω κανέναν. να μην πρέπει να πω τι έχω και τι δεν έχω...το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ούτε εγώ ξέρω τι έχω και νοιώθω έτσι χάλια, απλά μου φαίνονται όλα τόσο μάταια... κουράστηκα να προσπαθώ πάντα να τα κάνω όλα τέλεια, να είμαι τέλεια για όλους..κουράστηκα...

----------


## Δοδις

ούτε καλημέρα δεν σου είπα maria, καλημέρα.... :Frown:

----------


## lostsoul

dodis, καλημερα και σε εσενα. 
εδω ειμαι κι εγω κοντα σου οπως και κοντα σε ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ... 

κουραγιο μικρη μου χρειαζεται....κουραγιο και πιστη οτι ολα επιτελους θα φτιαξουν... 
Και μην \"αφηνεις\" την δουλεια σου... για τιποτα... μεσα απο εκει μπορεις ισως να ξεχνιεσαι λιγο.... δεν ξερω εμενα παντως με βοηθα... 

πες μου τα νεα σου....

----------


## Δοδις

καλημέρα Lostsoul, εμένα τι να σου πω, με τους ανεγκέφαλους που έχω μπλέξει, ούτε η δουλειά με βοηθάει...!!!
τα νεύρα μου... θέλω ν\'ανέβω πάνω στο γραφείο και ν\' αρχίσω να ουρλιάζω. μπορώ???
σ\' ευχαριστώ πολύ για το κουράγιο... :Wink:

----------


## Δοδις

και συνέβη μέσα σε όλα τ\' άλλα και το απίστευτο.... μου είπε ο καλός μου ότι δεν μπορέι τόσο καιρό να είμαι έτσι χάλια, κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει, ότι έχω βρεί άλλον, ότι δεν τον αγαπάω πια....
τι άλλο να πω η γυναίκα....τι να εξηγήσω που δεν έχω εξηγήσει, όλα τα έχω αναλύσει....
τι να πω, πιθανόν κουράστηκε κι αυτός...

----------


## lostsoul

σε αγαπαει βρε παιδι μου...??? εαν σε αγαπαει πες του να αφησει τις μαλακιες.... 
και βεβαια δες και εσυ εαν τον αγαπας, γιατι εαν τον αγαπας πραγματικα....ΤΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΛΟΓΟΣ παιδι μου να γινεσαι καλα μερα με την ημερα.... 
ΕΛΑΑαααααααα!!!! παμε να ανεβουμε λιγο ρε συ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
χαμογελα μου σε παρακαλω................................. αα ετσι μπραβο. :Wink:

----------


## Δοδις

μ\' αγαπάει, το ξέρω, δεν ξέρω αν τον αγαπάω, τον πονάω, μ\' αρέσει να τον φροντίζω, τον χρειάζομαι...αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο...καλά, καλά, θ\'ανέβω....πάνω στο γραφείο που λέγαμε και πριν....
 :Smile: 
 :Wink:

----------


## lostsoul

τι δεν ξερεις εαν τον αγαπας βρε μικρουλα μου????... πρεπει να το \"μαθεις\" αυτο...!!! πολυ βασικο ξερεις... γιατι μπορει να φερει πολλες \"φουρτουνες\" αργοτερα....

----------


## maria...

μαδησε μια μαργαριτα ντοντης και λεγε μαγαπαει δεν αμγαπαει?λολ
εσυ lostsoul ολες μικρουλε σου μας λες. :Frown:  :P

----------


## Δοδις

το ξέρω ότι αυτό που δεν ξέρω πρέπει να το μάθω( τι είπα πάλι??)...αλλά.....μου έχει φύγει όλη αυτή η τρέλα (γιατί η άλλη παραμένει...), αυτό το πάθος αλλά νοιώθω πως τον χρειάζομαι...μάλλον κακώς κάνω ε?

----------


## Δοδις

χαχα...αχ ρε maria.. μ\'αγαπάει, την μαργαρίτα πρέπεινα την μαδήσω λέγοντας..τον αγαπάω, δεν τον αγαπάω...! νομίζω πως σε αυτή την φάση που βρίσκομαι δεν μπορώ να αγαπήσω κανέναν, αδώ δεν αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου, τους άλλους πως μπορώ να τους αγαπήσω?

----------


## lostsoul

χαχαχαχαχαχα... τι ειπες παλι βρε θηριο???? 
Κοιταξε κανεις μα κανεις δεν πρεπει να σου πει...ειτε το τι θα κανεις , ειτε το τι θα αισθανθεις!!!... 
ποσα χρονια εισαι στην σχεση μαζι του??? Μπορεις να μιλησεις πια για αυτο που ονομαζουμε: \"δυναμη της συνηθειας\"???

----------


## maria...

καλο κουραγιο παντως εγω σας αφηνω δεν ειναι δικος μου ο πσ.ιπομονη παιδια

----------


## Δοδις

είμαστε 3 χρόνια...ναι νομίζω πως ίσως μπορώ να πω \"η δύναμη της συνήθειας\".....σκ....νοιώθω...α κόμα και γι΄αυτό τύψεις νοιώθω....νομίζω πως τον χρησιμοποιώ...γαμ....το...όλα χάλια είναι, πως μπορεί να είναι όλα χάλια???? πως? γιατί? γιατί τίποτα δεν πάει καλά???

----------


## Δοδις

γεια σου μαράκι...όλες μικρούλες του τις λέει ε?? :Smile:  θα τα πούμε, καλή μέρα να έχεις...

----------


## maria...

nai oles o poniroulis.xixixix

----------


## lostsoul

βρε χαζουλια....αφου ολες ειστε μικροτερες απο εμενα...Πώς θα σας λεω??? 
μεγαλουλια???? χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχι.......... .......

Μαρια, by the way... τι ηθελες να πεις με το: \"παντως εγω σας αφηνω δεν ειναι δικος μου ο πσ\"????? εεε????

----------


## Δοδις

γιατί εσύ πόσο είσαι αν επιτρέπεται Mister lostsoul? :Wink:

----------


## maria...

den einai dikos mou o ipologisths enoousa mikrouli mou lol

----------


## Δοδις

dear lostsoul, μην φοβάσαι, πες μας πόσων Μαίων είσαι...χιχιχιχι...σου υπόσχομαι να μην γελάσω...!!!
 :Wink: 
:P
:P

----------


## maria...

Να σου πω εγω να σου φυγει η απορια?Ειναι 31.εγω ειμαι 28.Εσυ?:P

----------


## Δοδις

ε, εντάξει, δεν είναι και τρομερό...εγώ είμαι 25.έτσι λέει η ταυτότητα, εγώ πάντως νοιώθω 45...

----------


## maria...

εγω νιωθω 105 λολ

----------


## Δοδις

αχ τι καλά έλα ν\' ανοίξουμε μαζί ένα γηροκομείο... έχω επιχειρηματικό μυαλό!! θα κάνουμε χρυσες δουλειές....όοοολα καλααααά, όοοοολα καλάααα θα μας πάνε... με λένε Μαρία-Αντουανέττα και είμαι καλά (τυχαίο παράδειγμα ονόματος, μην παρεξηγηθείς maria)....μπουχουχου, χάλια τα νεύρα μου, χάλια....

----------


## maria...

και μενα τι νομιζεις ειναι?Απλα πρεπει με καπιο τροπο να βρουμε το κουμπι μας να ηρεμησουμε.

----------


## Δοδις

εγώ θα το ρίξω στην τρέλα...είναι το δυνατό μου σημείο και στο χιουμοράκι γιατί έχω αρχίσει και σαλτάρω...
α!! έχω κι ένα άλλο καλό...πάνω στην τρέλα μου πάνω στην αφασία μου...καλά αυτό μου ταιριάζει γάντι..!!
α!! ο lostsoul Μπορεί να τραγουδίσει....\"τα καυμέναααα, τα νιάτααα, τι γρήγορα που παιρνούν\"
χιχιχιχχιχιχιχιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!αχ έχω πάλι ρέντα σήμερις.... εσύ μαράκι μπορείς να τραγουδήσεις το ααααχ ευλαμπία....!! ε? έχω πλούσιο ρεπερτόριο η ρουφ....α!!
:P
:P
:P

----------


## maria...

εγω θα τραγουδισω το \"μια ωραια πεταλουδα\" λολ.οχι να μη το ριξεις στην τρελλα.να προσπαθησεισ σκληρα να συνελθεις.

----------


## Δοδις

α! ωραίο είνα αυτό...θα το τραγουδήσω κι εγώ...
έχω κι άλλο καλό.....χαλαρααααά η ζωή είναι ωραία χαλαρααααά.....
αχ ρε μαράκι προσπαθώ αλλά ώρες ώρες σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά...
τώρα που σας μίλήσα νοιώθω λίγο καλύτερα, απ\' ότι φαίνεται...
αχ...άντε ν\'ανέβουμε λιγάκι γιατί αρχίζει και μου την βαράει πολύ άσχημα που είμαι έτσι... προσπαθώ, να φανταστείς ότι είμαι έτσι στην πρίζα μετά από το xanax, φαντάσου να μην έπαιρνα....τσίτα θα είχα γίνει...θα είχα σκαρφαλώσει στα φώτα και θα έκανα τον αγαπημένο μου spiderman...άσε τώρα που έχω κι άλλο πρόβλημα, πρέπει να αρχίσω να μιλάω και σε κανέναν χριστιανό εδω μέσα και όχι μόνο να κουνάω το κεφάλι μου γιατί στο τέλος θα με περάσουν ή για Α.Μ.Ε.Α ή θα νομίσουν ότι μουγκάθηκα...:P

----------


## maria...

εμενα παλυ ο αγαπημενοςμου ειναι ο hulk αλλα δεν κανω σαν αυτον οταν δεν περνω φαρμακα.στην ουσια δεν κανω τπτ παραλογο απλα ποναω σωματικα.και γω περνω ζαναξ καθε 2 βραδια και ριχνω κατι υπνους δεν λεγονται.μισο των 0.05 μιλιγκραμ .

----------


## Δοδις

εγώ άλλες φορές την παλεύω άλλες όχι...τον τελευταίο καιρό είμαι πολύ μπιπ....παίρνω ένα το πρωί (1mg)και ένα το βράδυ των (1,0 mg) plus το ντουμιρόξ μου...μπλιάχ...πρέπει να τα κόψω όμως, πρέπει συνέλθω μόνη μου...όσον αφορά τα κολλήματα μου σιγά σιγά όλο και ελλατώνονται....που θα πάει...καλά κι εγώ μην νομίζεις, απλά κλαίω όλη μέρα και θα μπορούσα στο παρελθόν να σφουγγαρίζω και να τρίβω ένα έπιπλο ή μια σκάλα για κανένα πεντάωρο....τίποτα παράλογο κι εγώ!!!!!!!!!!!! η να κάνω οκατκόσια μπάνια την ημέρα μέχρι να ξεπετσιαστώ...!!! νορμάλ πράγματα δηλαδή....
ο hulk? πολύ πράσινος βρε παιδί μου...να είχε ένα φούξια χρωματάκι, ή έστω ένα πορτοκαλί με κίτρινα και μπλέ ελεφαντάκια να το καταλάβω....
ξέρεις τελικά τι νομίζω? όλα γίνονται για κάποιο λόγο, μην σε παίρνει από κάτω, τα προβλήματα έρχονται πάντα σε αυτούς που μπορούν να τα αντιμετωπίσουν...κι εμείς μπορούμε....
και θα τα καταφέρουμε...!!
μια ωραίαααα πεταλούδαααα, μια ωραία πεταλούδα μες το κάμπο........... :Smile:

----------


## Δοδις

βέβαια με τα χρωματάκια που προτείνω δεν θα είναι σουπερ ήρωας αυτό...κάτι με παρδαλό κατσίκι θα μοιάζει...ή με ατύχημα σε χρωματοπωλείο....
 :Big Grin: 
γέλα λίγο μαράκι...η ζωή ρε πουσ... μου πρέπει να είναι ρόζ όχι μαύρη όπως την βλέπουμε εμείς...
viva ροζ λοιπόν....!!!!ε????
έχεις καμιά αντίρρηση? όχι άμα έχεις πες....

----------


## maria...

χααχαχαχχα ,εγω βλεπω τα πραγματα πολυ αισιοδοξα.δεν πυστευω οτι θα επρεπε να περνω φαρμακα και γενικα να νιωθω ετσι.δεν εχω λογους γιατι το παλευα πολυ το πραγμα.

----------


## Δοδις

εγώ πάλι γιατί έχω μου λες? το πάλευα και το παλεύω ακόμα, απλά κάποιες φορές με ρίχνει πολύ αλλά επειδή δεν έχω να πάω πουθενά πιο κάτω..αναγκαστικά πρέπει να σηκωθώ γιατί αν μείνω κάτω θα χρειαστώ και ορθοπεδικό...και δεν έχω σκοπό να δουλεύω για να πληρώνω γιατρούς!!!χιχιχχιχιχι.......α χ...μ\'αρέσει που κάνω και αστειάκια παναθεμα με....

----------


## maria...

ετσι να κανεις και ολα θα πανε καλα..αυτο σημαινει οτι και συ εισαι αισιοδοξο ατομο οπως και γω.μαζι θα προχωρισμουμε.θα νικησουμε!!!

----------


## Δοδις

ναι γαμ... την τρέλα μου...( στην κυριολεξία ε)
χαχαχαχα!!!!!!!

----------


## maria...

χαχααχ

----------


## Δοδις

σήμερα το χιουμοράκι μου δεν λέγεται...ανησυχώ μήπως είμαι καλά....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
λες να μου περάσει?? ελπίζω να μην είναι τίποτα σοβαρό, θα βάλω θερμομετρο...και ελπίζω με ένα κρύο μπάνιο να νοιώσω πάλι χάλια....μου κανετε πολύ καλό εδώ μέσα βρε παιδιά.... :Wink:

----------


## maria...

μια χαρα ειναι να γελαμε.παρα να ειμαστε με ξινησμενη μαπα οπως μερικες εδω μεσα λολ

----------


## Δοδις

δεν λες εμένα, δεν λες εμένα!!!!!!!!!!!!
εντάξει μας χρειάζεται λίγο γέλιο εδω μεσα γιατί αρχίζω να νοιώθω το κλίμα Παρασκευής...Μεγάλης Παρασκευής.... :Smile:

----------


## maria...

oxi esena h kyria skerei pia leo.xixixix

----------


## Δοδις

εντάξει λοιπόν τότε...
το τραγουδάκι που λέει...μααααύρη...μαααααύρη.. .μου\'χεις κάνει την ζωή μου το ξέρεις?
κλασικό ρεπερτόριο.....!!
αχ...δεν πάω καλά σήμερις....

----------


## Δοδις



----------


## Δοδις

κοίτα τι υπογραφή έβαλα...τελικά νομίζω με εκφράζει....

----------


## maria...

αχχχχχχχαχαχχ δεν παλευεσαι μαρη

----------


## Δοδις

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα,γέλασα, πολύ μ\' άρεσε αυτό!!!!!!!!!
τι να κάνω...το ρίχνω στην τρελή ( εμένα δηλαδή) μπας και χαλαρώσω λίγο γιατί θα δαγκώσω κανέναν( χαχαχαχα :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Δοδις

αχ...μαράκι θα πρέπει να σε αποχαιρετήσω για σήμερα...ελπίζω αύριο να έχω τα ίδια κεφάκια που είχα και today...πάω σπίτι να τρελάνω και τον σκύλο μου!!!

----------


## lostsoul

καλημερα στα \"καλα\" μου μικρουλια!!!! 
Πως ειμαστε σημερα μαρια και dodis....???? ολα καλα??? 
χτες εφυγα καπως βιαστηκα......αλλα παρατηρησα και διαβασα ολα τα σχολιακια εις βαρος μου!!!!....εεεεεε dodis???? 
Οπως σου ειπε και η μαρια η ομορφη.... ειμαι 31 χρονων (αλλα αμα με δεις ειμαι τεκνακι!!!! ππςςςςς... τι ειπα ο ανθρωπος? ) - εεεετσι να με ανεβασω και λιγο!!! 
Οπως βλεπετε λοιπον ειμαι και πολυ μετριοφρονων (ναι καλα...... θα πει τωρα η μαρια...) 

τελος παντων... πειτε μου τα νεα σας!!!!! αντε....!!!! 

και μετα dodis σου εχω μια \"καυτη\" ερωτηση.......χιχιχιχιχιχιχι ιχιχι

 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Δοδις

καλημέρα lostsoul....
ψωνάραααααααααααααααααααα αααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!εγώ σχόλια?απαπα!!ποτέ!!
είμαι πολύ πολύ καλά όμορφε...ανησυχώ...!
τι ερώτηση καυτή έχεις να μου κάνεις?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lostsoul_
> 
> 
> 
> (αλλα αμα με δεις ειμαι τεκνακι!!!! )



ατιμουλικο....
πως τα λες - πως τα λες....

----------


## Δοδις

καλημέρα krino. εδώ ξέρεις τι ισχύει? αν δεν παινέψουμε το σπίτι μας, θα πέσει να μας πλακώσει...!!
χιχιχ!
:P
αχ έχω πολλα κέφια και είμαι πολύ happy!!!
μετά από καιρό νοιώθω καλά..

----------


## lostsoul

ειδες λοιπον κρινο, πως βοηθω τους ανθρωπους????? ΕΙΔΕΣ???? 
Αμεσως τα κοριτσια μου αισθανονται τελεια!!!! 
πωπω καλε....την ψωνισα!!!!!!! 
dodis, ητανε ψαρωτικο αυτο, για να σου ανεβασω λιγο την αδρεναλινη!!! 
Και μολις ανεβαινει η αδρεναλινη, αμεσως ανεβαινει και η διαθεση....!!! 
πως τα λεω...ο \"συγγραφεας\" εεεε???? πως τα λεω???? 
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ σοβαρα τωρα, εχω μια πολυ σημαντικη ερωτηση να σου κανω dodis, αλλα μαλλον θα στην κανω u2u.... γιατι αλλιως ο Κρινος θα με κυνηγαει!!! 

καλε... η Μαρια μας που ειναι???? Μαρια.... !!! Μαρια !!!!! που ειναι καλε....?


 :Wink:  :P  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Δοδις

αυτό που λες, πέρα από την πλάκα είναι μεγάλη αλήθεια, εδω μέσα νοιώθω πολύ καλά...
και το μαράκι εχθές αλλά και εσύ τεκνάκι(χιχιχιχι) μου φτιάχνετε την διάθεση...
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ...απλά νοιώθω πως έχω συμπαράσταση και ανθρώπους που με καταλαβαίνουν...
ουιιιιιιιιιιιιι!! είμαι καλάαααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Δοδις

lostsoul πρόσεχε τι κουφό θα μου στείλεις...ήδη βιώνω την μουγκαμάρα..κοιτά μην αρχίσει και η κουφαμάρα!!!!!!!!
πλάκα κάνω...στείλε...

----------


## krino

προτεινω να παραταξεις τα \"κοριτσια σου\" να τα εχεις να τα καμαρωνεις....
 :Cool: 
οσο για την ερωτηση κανενα προβλημα καντην οπως θες.

----------


## Δοδις

xaxaxa! κρίνο ισχύει το \"ο Lostsoul και το χαρέμι του...!!\"
μα ποιός είσαι!
ψωνάραααααα επαναλαμβάνω!!
:P

----------


## lostsoul

ααα ρε κρινο, εισαι μεγαλη ψυχη τελικα αδερφουλη....σε ευχαριστω ......... 
χιχιχιχιχχιιχχιιχιχιχιχιχ ιχιχι

dodis, οσον αφορα εσενα .......χμμμμμμ.... κρατησου γιατι σου ερχεται!!!!!

----------


## krino

αντε μπραδερ στειλτο το ρημαδι....
εβαλα και ζωνη μην τρακαρεις και εχουμε και αλλα.

----------


## lostsoul

βρε (κρινο) , εσενα τι σε κοφτει ???? στην dodis θα παει το μηνυμα μου!!!! 
μπα σε καλο σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..... 
θα το στειλω στην κοπελια.... μολις μπορεσω βεβαια , γιατι με εχουν πηξει παλι σημερα στην δουλεια......

----------


## Δοδις

μην το λες αυτό το \"κοπελιά\".. !! πες κορίτσι, πες κοπέλα, πες στην πανέξυπνη και πανέμορφη dodis τελοσπάντων!!! 
είναι κολλητικό το ψώνιο τελικά!!
lostsoul με κόλλησες ψωνίτιδα!!!!!
χιχιχιχι
:P
ps:άντε στείλτο ρε πουλάκι μου γιατί μ\'έχει φάει η περιέργεια!!!
έχει πάνω δεξιά, στην αποσύνδεση δίπλα ένα που λέει u2u. υποθέτω πατάω εκεί και ανοίγει ε?

----------


## krino

χμμμ εισαστε σιγουροι οτι εδω συζηταμε για \'ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟΥ\"????
με ζμπαθειο κιολας αλλα εχετε ξεκατινιαστει στο γελιο....


:P:P

----------


## Δοδις

χαχα!! να σου πω...εγώ είμαι σε μόνιμη φάση καταθλιψούλας αλλά αυτές τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν ξέρω,αλλά έχω ανέβει πάλι... και αυτό θέλω να το μοιράστώ μαζί σας μιας και εσείς και τα φαρμακάκια μου φυσικά με βοηθούν να χαλαρώσω και να χαμογελάσω επιτέλους και γιατί όχι να ξεκατινιαστώ και στα γέλια....το γέλιο είναι υγεία αγαπητό μου κρίνο και εδώ υπαρχούν άνθρωποι που το έχουν χάσει..αυτό πρέπει να δίνουμε σε αυτούς που το έχουν ανάγκη including me...
άρα....που καταλήγουμε???
γελάτε γιατί χανόμαστεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## lostsoul

εδω λοιπον φιλε μου κρινο , ειναι που μπαινει o lostsoul (δλδ εγω!!!! yeahhhh) και καθε \"καταγραφη καταθλ. επεισοδιου\" ΠΑΥΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!!!! 

ετσι απλα...... συμφωνεις καλη μου, ομορφη, \"μεταξενια\" dodis?............ 

 :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Smile: :P

----------


## krino

μαστααααααα....
αντε για πιαστειτε με το λοστακο χερι χερι και να πλακωθουμε στα γελιο....


 :Cool:

----------


## Δοδις

άκου πως έχει το θέμα τώρα...λοιπόν ή θα πρέπει να σταματήσω να διαβάζω αυτά που γράφετε ή θα πρέπει να συγκρατηθώ γιατί θα με περάσουν για τρελή στο γραφείο που κάθομαι και γελάω μόνη μου...!!!!!!!!!
συμφωνώ lostsoul, άλλωστε εγώ είμαι μια καλή, όμορφη και \"μεταξένια\" dodis, πως θα μπορούσα να διαφωνησω..!!!???
χιχι! :Wink:

----------


## Δοδις

ρε...μου άνοιξε η όρεξη με τα γέλια...!!πεινάω!!
αυτό δεν έχει ξαναγίνει!! εγώ να πεινάω!! ουαου!

----------


## krino

αντε καλη ορεξη.

----------


## Δοδις

είχα πάρει μια φραντζόλα ψωμί ερχόμενη στο γραφείο για τον σπίτι το απόγευμα...ε...πρέπει να ξαναπάρω γιατί δεν έμεινε ούτε ψίχουλο....!
αχ...νομίζω τελικά πως θα πάρω κανένα κιλό αυτές τις μέρες που είμαι καλά...μακάρι θεούλη μου...!!
 :Smile:

----------


## Δοδις

το μόνο που φοβάμαι είναι μήπως δεν κρατήσει όλη αυτή η χαρά, φοβάμαι μήπως ξαναπέσω πάλι..δεν θέλω να ξαναπέσω..θέλω να είμαι έτσι συνέχεια...μου αρέσει να κάνω πλάκα, να γελάω...να είμαι χαρούμενη...πόσο όμορφο είναι τελικά απλά να είσαι χαρούμενος..

----------


## lostsoul

ειδες κρινο.....\"προσφερομαι\" και σαν \"ορεκτικο\"........................!!! !! 
οοουυυυυααααααοοουυυυυ!!!! ποιος ειμαι ρε?

----------


## Δοδις

ουάααααααααααου ψώνιο είσαι ρε, όχι ορεκτικό!! άντε!! με δουλεύεις κιόλας.
βρε, έχω θέμα και με το φαί, δεν είναι το φόρτε μου και απλά όταν είμαι καλά τρώω λιγάκι. προσπαθώ να πάρω κανένα κιλάκι αλλά...τζίφος..

----------


## Δοδις

πέφτω.

----------


## krino

αντε λοστακο...
καλα το πας...

ευχομαι και κυριο πιατο...

 :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Δοδις

έπεσα πάλι...και μόλις άναψα τσιγάρο, πάνω που έλεγα ότι απαλλάχτηκα...
που είσαι ρε maria..
σκ....ά πάλι..

----------


## krino

φωναξε τον λοστ.
Κανει κατι αεροπλανικα και αλλαζουν ολα ως δια μαγειας.

----------


## Δοδις

λες εσύ τώρα...λοστ για κάνε ένα αεροπλανικό γιατί γαμ...ο Δίας πάλι.

----------


## lostsoul

οπα παιδια!!!!ΟΠΑ ΛΕΩ!!!! εδω ειμαι κι εγω... Μολις βγηκα απο ενα meeting, οπου μας ξεχεσε ολους το αφεντικο και εδω ειμαι (παρα το κραξιμο που μου ριχνεις μικρη μου dodis περι ψωνιου κτλ. κτλ.) ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΠΑΛΙ!!! 
Λοιπον αρχιζω τα αεροπλανικα μου!!!! σσσσσσββββουυυυμμμμμμ!!!! 

Γιατι μου επεσες ομως??? Γιατι??? Κανονικα εσυ θα επρεπε να μας τα εχεις ολα ορθια!!!!! (μην παει το μυαλο σου στο πονηρο, εεεεε????) πονηρουλα..... 

Απλα λεω οτι αφου απο το πρωι, ολα πανε καλα και εφαγες και μια φραντζολα ψωμι (καλε θα παχυνεις!!!) και κανεις και τις τσιγαρουμπες σου, ολα θα πρεπει να συνεχισουν να πηγαινουν καλα!!!! 
ΕΕΕΕΛΛΛΑααααααα!!! μην μου πεφτεις!!! παμε να ανεβουμε λιγο!!!! 

Τραγουδα ρε αδερφε σε τελικη αναλυση το: \"ειμαι ανεβασμενος...στα συννεφα πεταω..\" του Αντυπα... Βοηθαει πιστεψε με.... βοηθαει... 
ΕΕΕΕεεεεεε.... εαν δεν βοηθησει κι αυτο ενα ραντεβου μαζι μου, σιγουρα θα βοηθησει τα μεγιστα!!!! χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχ ιχιχιχι  :Big Grin:  :P :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Δοδις

σιγά σιγά γιατί μεγάλος όγκος πληροφοριών και δεν μπορώ να τις επεξεργαστω...κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μην καπνίζω αφού υποτίθεται ότι το έκοψα..δεν παχαίνω ρε λοστ 47 κιλά άνθρωπος είμαι, και να παχύνω δεν γαμ...ται..
σε πειράζω, μην το παρεξηγείς.
δεν ξέρω ρε γμτ. 
εκεί που ήμουν καλά και τραγούδαγα μια ωραία πεταλούδα, άρχισα πάλι να σκέφτομαι διάφορα και...
ένα ραντεβού μαζί σου θα βοηθήσει? φυσικά....θα κάθομαι εγώ στην μιά καρέκλα κι εσύ στην άλλη και θα κλαίμε την μοίρα μας την μαύρη!!!
πρέπει να την παλέψω γιατί έχω στόχο.πρέπει να είμαι οκ για να κόψω τα φάρμακα.
το u2u δεν μου έστειλες.
Ps: να σας τα έχω όλα όρθια?!! Σντουφ. μάααλιστα, μάααλιστα.  :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> 
> το u2u δεν μου έστειλες.





οριστε!
αυτο θα φταιει.

Μετα απο αυτο (και μεχρι επανορθωσεως) ολα θα μεινουν κατω.


Αμ πως.....

----------


## Δοδις

αχ μακάρι ρε κρίνο να έφταιγε το u2u θα ήμουν τρισευτυχισμένη.

----------


## lostsoul

Ξερεις ποιο ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ηρθε στο μυαλο... μολις διαβασα αυτο σου το μνμ???? δεν ξερεις εεε? λοιπον θα σου πω εγω... 

Καθομαι εδω στο γραφειο μου και μολις σε διαβασα, εσκασα στα γελια, σε σημειο που γυρισαν ολοι οι συναδελφοι και μου λενε: \" καλα ρε... μαλακας εισαι και γελας σαν χαζοχαρουμενο..μονος σου???\" 

Σκεφτομαι λοιπον, πως γινεται ενας ανθρωπος με το δικο σου, τοσο καλο και πηγαιο χιουμορ , να βρισκεται, οπως εγω (και οπως ολοι μας στο φιναλε) σε αυτην την \"κατασταση\"... και μου φαινεται τραγικο.... 

τι θελω να πω με αλλα λογια...εξηγουμαι αμεσως.... 

Εαν δειτε ολοι σας, πως ερχονται καθε μερα στην εταιρεια μου , οι συναδελφοι μου, θα πειτε ολοι οτι εχουν καταθλιψη... κατι μουτρα μεχρι εκει κατω....!!! 
κι ομως ολοι αυτοι ,δεν εχουν το παραμικρο \"ψυχολογικο προβλημα\" ...δεν εχουν... 
Και αναρωτιεμαι λοιπον ρε πουστη μου... εμεις που ειμαστε με το χαμογελο στα χειλη και με την ευγενεια μας και με τα \"ρεστα\" μας!!!! ρε γμτ, γιατι να περναμε αυτην την μαλ...ια!!!! γιατι? ρε μικρουλα dodis.... 

Ακου λοιπον μικρη μου περδικα.... Ακου!! ΒΑΛΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ....ΣΦΙΞΕ ΤΑ ΔΟΝΤΙΑ (καλα οχι και τοσο και μου τα σπασεις και χασεις το ωραιο χαμογελο...) και συνεχισε χωρις να σκεφτεσαι τιποτα αλλο....! ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΒΑΛΕ ΣΤΟΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ..παρε τλφ τον φιλο σου (εαν δεν θες να παρεις εμενα, χιχιχιχιχι) και κανονισε κατι πιο εξτριμ για σημερα, λεω εγω ρε αδερφε!!!). ΕΤΣΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!! ΨΗΝΕΣΕ??? ΑΝΤΕ ΜΟΥ!!!! 

Υ.Γ. εαν ησουν σε ραντεβου μαζι μου..... πιστεψε με δεν θα κλαιγαμε μαζι την μοιρα μας!!!! (αααα ρε βερονικα... που εισαι - δεν διαβαζεις σημερα..) για να εξηγησεις εδω στην ομορφη κοπελα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> αχ μακάρι ρε κρίνο να έφταιγε το u2u θα ήμουν τρισευτυχισμένη.



κανε το κοροιδο εσυ....
πες οτι φταιει το μυνημα για να δημιουργεις υποχρεωσεις (περα απο εντυπωσεις)

 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lostsoul_
> 
> (εαν δεν θες να παρεις εμενα, χιχιχιχιχι)



τι να σε παρει ρε ανεπροκοκε???

ενα u2u ηταν να στειλεις και αυτο το πετσοκοψες...

ντροπη λαιμαι ε?
:P

----------


## Δοδις

χαχα...[Καθομαι εδω στο γραφειο μου και μολις σε διαβασα, εσκασα στα γελια, σε σημειο που γυρισαν ολοι οι συναδελφοι και μου λενε: \" καλα ρε... μαλακας εισαι και γελας σαν χαζοχαρουμενο..μονος σου???\" ]
αυτό ακριβώς έπαθα κι εγώ πριν!!
αυτό αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ ρε συ λοστ.πως γίνεται να είμαι σαν κλαμμένο .....δεν θα το πω.
αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω...να γελάω..εξτριμ για σήμερα? μπα, δεν το νομίζω, δεν έχω τα κέφια μου για εξτριμ καταστάσεις.αν ψήνομαι? κάρβουνο έχω γίνει η ρουφιάνα και άκρη δεν βγάζω.τι σκατά γίνεται με μένα... που θα πάει στο χέρι του είναι? θα την παλέψω, δεν μπορεί...
εντάξει ας πούμε ότι σε πιστεύω για να μην σε προσβάλλω κίολας..
θ\'ανάψω ένα τσιγαράκι ακόμα, δεν βαριέσαι, αφου ποτέ δεν θα το κοψω τελικά. εσύ καπνίζεις?

----------


## Δοδις

χαχα...ρε είστε απίστευτος συνδιασμος....γελάω σαν ηλίθια πάλι...εντάξει λοιπόν έπεσα σε μαύρη κατάθλιψη γιατί ο λοστ δεν μου έστειλε u2u..
ανεπρόκοπε??χαχαχαχαχα....
ρε θα πεθάνω με σας....
χαχαχα...πες τα ρε κρίνο...χα :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lostsoul

καπνιζω κι εγω, δυστυχως... μαλ...ια εεε??? ξερεις καμια φορα το τσιγαρο σου μειωνει τις αντοχες σου σε πολλα πραγματα... ξερεις εεεε????

εσυ παντως δεν πιστευω να εχεις προβλημα... 47 κιλα πραγματακι!!!! 
χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχι 

Συνεχιζεις να μου χαμογελας φανταζομαι!!!!! εεεε??? 

και συ ρε κρινο , τι μπλεκεσαι ρε συ μεσα στα ποδια μου???? Δεν βλεπεις οτι προσπαθω να το \"ψησω\" το μικρο???? 

μπουχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχα 

φιλια πολλα σε ολους σας και καλο απογευμα..... μαλλον θα την κανω σε λιγο, γιατι το στομαχι μου παλι εχει φτασει στις φτερνες απο τους πονους... 
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ DODIS, ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΤΣΙ???? 
μην μου ξεχνιεσαι......

----------


## lostsoul

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> χαχα...ρε είστε απίστευτος συνδιασμος....γελάω σαν ηλίθια πάλι...εντάξει λοιπόν έπεσα σε μαύρη κατάθλιψη γιατί ο λοστ δεν μου έστειλε u2u..
> ανεπρόκοπε??χαχαχαχαχα....
> ρε θα πεθάνω με σας....
> χαχαχα...πες τα ρε κρίνο...χα



οπα!!! δεν το καταλαβα αυτο???? τι εννοεις απιστευτος συνδιασμος???? 

ρε συ κρινο, μηπως να το παλεψουμε οι δυο μας και να βγουμε σε stand-up commedy???? γουσταρεις???? 

και συ βρε μικρουλα..... συνδιασμος???τστστστστστσ... . 
Οφειλεις να επιλεξεις!!!!! εδω και τωρα!!! δεν μπορεις να εχεις δυο παλικαρια να \"σφαζονται\" στα ποδια σου!!! 

εεεεε μα πια................ :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Δοδις

έλα ρε λοστ, θα κάνουμε ένα τσιγαράκι παρέα και θα την κάνω κι εγώ.
ναι, ρε δεν έχω πρόβλημα.
είσαι απίστευτος ρε γαμώτο!!
τι να πω. ει!!μην τολμήσεις και πέσεις...!!! μην μου το χαλας τώρα!!
είπαμε! είμαι ανεβασμένος στα σύνεφα πετάω...
ε αν πέσεις στις τελική, δεν πειράζει βρε αδερφέ, θα έρθω να σε σηκώσω εγώ. χαχαχαχαχα...να ΣΕ σηκώσω είπα, μην μπερδευτείς!
γελάμε!! αύριο να δεις θα πετάει η ομάδα πάλι...
υγ: μικρό είναι το μάτι σου ρε!:P :Wink:

----------


## Δοδις

απαπα!!! σιγά παιδιά και δεν είμαι και στο Matrix για να αποφεύγω τους πυροβολισμούς...!! να πάτε!! θα είμαι κάθε βράδυ πρώτη και καλύτερη στη σειρά.αχ...δεν ξέρω, εεεε, να πάρω την βοήθεια του κοινού???
χαχαχαχαχα!! ωχ!πολύ γέλιο έχει πέσει και δεν μας βλέπω καλά!!
ας κάνω έναν σταυρό για καλό και για κακό...
δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξατε,είμαστε μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα είμαστε.
 :Smile:

----------


## lostsoul

ετσι μπραβο μου, μικρο μου ξωτικο.... 

χαιρομαι που αναγνωρισες επιτελους την \"αξια\" μου!!! 
τοσος κοπος και επιτελους σε επεισα... και τωρα μπορω να φυγω χαρουμενος ρε παιδακι, πιο ολοκληρωμενος να το πω?.............. 

*** η αγαπη απο το μισος απεχουν μια κλωστη****
κρινο, μην το \"σχολιασεις\" κι αυτο... ελεος πια!................... :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Δοδις

ναι μικρό μου ψωνάκι!! επιτέλους αναγνώρισα την αξία σου...καλό απόγευμα παιδιά. κοίτα μην πεσεις μέχρι αύριο ρε λοστ γιατί θ\' αρχίσω να φωνάζω!!!
ξωτικό???χαχα! τι άλλο θ\' ακούσω η γυναίκα εδω μεσα...τον πόνο μου ήρθα να μοιραστώ κι έχω καταλήξει να πεθαίνω από τα γέλια...καλό δεν θα παραπονεθώ καθόλου...!!

----------


## lostsoul

ψωνακι????? ψωνακι????? ψωνακι????? 

συγχισμενος θα φυγω τελικα...... ουυυφφφφφφφφφφ! 
 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Δοδις

όχι, όχι...μην μου συγχίζεσαι και πάθεις τίποτα,θα νοιώθω τύψεις μετά...πλάκα κάνω!!πλάκα κάνω!
ψωνάραααααααααααααααααα ήθελα να πω!!!
χιχιχιχιχ!! :Wink:  :Smile: :P

----------


## Δοδις

καλό απόγευμα...την κάνω λοιπόν...και λοστάκο με παρεξήγησες...απλά σε πειράζω!!!
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lostsoul

οχι λοστακος!!! για σενα: ΛΟΣΤΑΡΑΣ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lostsoul_
> 
> 
> Οφειλεις να επιλεξεις!!!!! εδω και τωρα!!! δεν μπορεις να εχεις δυο παλικαρια να \"σφαζονται\" στα ποδια σου!!! 
> 
> εεεεε μα πια................



εεεεεε κατσε καλα εσυ και εγω δεν σφαζομαι για καμια.
Εκτος αν θες να με σφαξει η δικια μου, αλλο καπελο αυτο.

Εγω σας βλεπω και σας χαιρομαι.
Στα περαιτερω αισθηματικα σας μην με μπλεκται ε?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lostsoul_
> και συ ρε κρινο , τι μπλεκεσαι ρε συ μεσα στα ποδια μου???? Δεν βλεπεις οτι προσπαθω να το \"ψησω\" το μικρο???? 
> 
> μπουχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχα



εχμμμμμ....
γκουχου γκουχου....
καπου δεν ειχες αναφερει οτι εχεις και μια αλλη μικραν???

προσπαθω να σε συγκρατησω....
:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> 
> θα έρθω να σε σηκώσω εγώ.



νατο νατο...
στην αμυγδαλεα απο κατω...
 :Cool:

----------


## nelli30

stella78
Member
***
neli...ελπίζω να είσαι καλα.  :Smile: 
σου χω στείλει και u2u, σόρυ για το off topic απλά δεν σε πετυχαίνω εδώ... 


den mporo na steilo meso u2u den ksero ti kano la8os alla i8ela na sou miliso... ta ekana mantara stela mantara imoun pragmatika poli xalia para poli xalia kai ta ekana xeirotera me pire til ekmetaleutike tin psixoligiki mou asta8eia mou eipe kai merikes oraies lekseis... mou etakse paidia kai oikogeneiaki galini.... kai ekana to la8os na giriso piso... den mporo na dikaiologiso ton eauto mou me tpt kai ta ekana mantara.... mesa se 2 meres pira grami oti den einai auto pou pragmatika 8elo kai efiga alla ti na leei auto?? oi meres pou apousiasa apo tin douleia mou me kremasan... kai exasa tin ergasia mou...... bre8ika mesa se paniko kai exasa kai to mikro bima pou eixa kanei gia na pao mprosta.......

----------


## stella78

νελη..μήπως δεν βάζεις θέμα στο u2u ; πάντως για μένα δεν ήταν και τόσο τραγικό αυτό που έκανες, γιατί είδες γι άλλη μια φορά ότι δεν είναι αυτό που πραγματίκά θες όπως η ίδια είπες...δεν έμεινες με την αμφιβολία, αυτό είναι πάντα κάτι θετικό. δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως για ποιό λόγο θεωρείς ότι είναι η μόνη πιθανότητά σου για να κάνεις παιδιά..είσαι δυο χρ. μεγαλύτερή μου αν είδα καλα..συγνωμη ρε συ νέλη, αλλά δεν σε πήραν και τα χρόνια...καταλαβαίνω βέβαια πως όντας παντρεμένη με κάποιον, ταυτίζεις την οικογένεια μαζί του, αλλά εσύ είδες ότι δεν σου κάνει τελικά κι ήταν ώριμο από μέρους σου που δεν έκανες παιδί για να μην το φέρεις σ΄ ένα περιβάλλον που δεν σε κάλυπτε...δεν στα λέω επικριτικά αυτά, σου θυμίζω τα δικά σου λόγια. σε απέλυσαν από την δουλειά σου όμως αν καταλαβα καλα;;;;;αυτό είναι όντως σημαντική απώλεια...είναι δύσκολο να βρεις νεα εργασία;ετσι ειναι, ο πανικός είναι κακός σύμβουλος...αλλά αν εξαιρέσεις το θέμα δουλειά, που όντως είναι σημαντικό, ειναι καλό που εξάντλησες όλα τα περιθώρια, για σένα δηλ., εγώ δεν το θεωρώ πισογύρισμα, ειλικρινά, αλλά ένα ακόμα βήμα για να σιγουρευτείς για την απόφασή σου. δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο από το \"αν\"...και συ προφανώς χρειαζόσουν αυτό το πείραμα των 2 ημερών. ελπίζω να μπορέσεις να στείλεις u2u να τα πούμε... :Smile:  . και μην αυτομαστιγώνεσαι ρε συ νέλη, δεν ωφελεί, αφού το βλέπεις και συ ότι σε κάνει χειρότερα...περιμένω νέα σου.

----------


## Δοδις

καλημέρα...όχι και τόσο δηλαδή...σκ...πάλι άδεια πήρα...το κεφάλι μου πάει να σπάσει..δηλαδή καλά κάνει γιατί τετοιο που είναι σπάσιμο θέλει... :Frown:

----------


## krino

σπαστο σπαστο...

:P

----------


## Δοδις

αυτό σκοπεύω να κάνω κρίνο..άλλωστε έτσι όπως είμαι δεν θέλει και πολύ προσπάθεια..

----------


## krino

και μετα το σπασιμο τι θα κανεις???

 :Smile:

----------


## Δοδις

ελπίζω πως μετά το σπάσιμο θα μπορώ επιτέλους να ηρεμήσω

----------


## krino

επιδεσμους να εχεις ετοιμους για να δεσεις το κεφαλι μετα....

Ενδεχεται ομως και με σπασιμο να μην γινει τιποτα.
Οποτε?

----------


## Δοδις

σιγά μην το δέσω.κάτι θα βρώ. δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση

----------


## krino

σορρυ που θα σε απαγοητευσω αλλα αυτα που νιωθεις μεσα σου δεν διορθωνονται με σπασιματα κεφαλιων.

Διαλεξε κατι αλλο.

----------


## Δοδις

εντάξει αντιλαμβάνομαι πως δεν γίνεται να είμαι τωρα χάλια, μετά απο λίγο καλα και μετα πάλι χάλια..έχει καταντήσει γελοίο..πρέπει να συνέλθω μια και καλή. δεν παλεύεται άλλο αυτη η κατάσταση.δεν μπορώ αλλο με τα πάνω κάτω.κουράστηκα.βαρέθηκα.β ρέθηκα να παίρνω χάπια, μετα να τα σταματάω, μετα να τα ξαναρχίζω. θέλω να είμαι κάλά. θέλω να σταματήσω να παίρνω τα κωλοχάπια μια και καλή.

----------


## krino

αν δεν βρεις τι ειναι αυτο που το προκαλει πως θα γινεις καλα μια και εξω?

----------


## Δοδις

τι είναι αυτό που μου το προκαλέι? η μαλ...που με δέρνει. αυτό είναι. κοίτα, όταν άρχισα να ψαχνω τι στο καλό συμβαίνει και είμαι έτσι και ότι αυτό δεν είναι φυσιολογικό, πήγα σε αρκετούς γιατρούς..κουράστηκα να μιλάω, όλοι κατέληξαν στο ίδιο συμπέρσμα, ΄το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον που η πίεση ηταν απίστευτη από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου, να πρέπει να γίνουν όλα τέλεια, κάποιες καταστάσεις που έχω περάσει μέσα στην οικογένεια, αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι παντα την μητέρα μου να προσπαθεί να κάνει τα πάντα, να πιέζεται πολύ και δίπλα της πιεζόμουν κι εγώ. μεγάλωσα με την μαμα μου, και τέλοσπάντων για να μην σε κουράζω και γιατί δεν αντέχει το κεφάλι μου να αναλύσω όλες αυτές τις καταστάσεις, ένοιώθα πολύ πιεσμένη, παρ\'ότι είχα πολυ πολυ αγάπη και η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν μου έλειψε τίποτα. η μαμά μου είχε μια πολύ καλή δουλειά, μου τα παρείχε όλα,έβρισκε και χρόνο για μένα αλλά η πίεση που νοιώθω ακόμα και τώρα είναι αφόρητη. ήταν πάντα τόσο απαιτητική. έχασα και δυο ανθρώπους που λάτρευα σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και έκει ήταν που έσκασα.λοιπόν καταλήξαμε στο όλα αυτά που μάζευα τόσα χρόνια απο μικρή τωρα σκάνε για να το πω πολύ απλά, και βέβαια όταν μεγαλώνεις έτσι, γίνεσαι κι εσύ χωρίς να το θες τελειομάνης, αρχίζεις να πιέζεις κι εσύ τον εαυτό σου μιας κι έτσι έχεις μάθει..και βέβαια σαν κερασάκι στην τουρτα ήταν και η προηγούμενη μου σχέση. η εκμετάλλευση ήταν το μεσαίο του όνομα. εκμετάλλευση ψυχολογική και οικονομική. ναι είμαι ηλίθια, γιατί να το κρύψωμεν άλλωστε..! μέχρι να βγω από αυτη την αρρωστημένη σχεση είδα κι έπαθα. η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχω ξεπεράσει όλα αυτά που έγιναν, τόσο μίσος δεν έχω νοιώσει ξανα. είναι ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος στον κόσμο που πραγματικά αν πέθαινε θα πήγαινα στην κηδεία και θα χόρευα πάνω από τον τάφο του καρσιλαμα. ο τύπος βέβαια είχε ταλέντο. όλο οι τοκογλύφοι τον κυνηγούσαν, όλο στις τράπεζες χρωστούσε, και ο μαλάκας βέβαια εγώ, έδινα λεφτά με την σέσουλα...και όταν είπα όχι, δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω άλλα και θα πρέπει να μου επιστρέψει όλα αυτά που σου έχω δώσει, όταν άρχισα να ξυπνάω βέβαια, όχι μόνο το έριξε στην τρελή αλλά γίναν και πολλά πολλά τραγελαφικά...άντρες...πεταμ ένα λεφτά στην κυριολεξία...!!!

----------


## Δοδις

τέλοσπάντων όλα έχουν ένα λόγο που γίνονται. αύριο πρώτα ό θεος στα παιδία μου απλά θα ξέρω τι να μην κάνω. οι απαιτήσεις και η πίεση συνεχίζονται μέχρι τώρα και είμαι σίγουρη πως θα συνεχίζονται εφ\'όρου ζωής. το θέμα είναι πως εγώ πρέπει να φιλτράρω όλα αυτά που γίνονται και να μάθω επιτέλους να κοντρολάρω τον ευατό μου, να σηκώσω άμυνες σε όλά αυτά που με πιέζουν και με ρίχνουν γιατί το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως αν δεν το κάνω εγώ δεν θα το κάνει κανείς.

----------


## Δοδις

για να έλαφρύνω και λίγο το κλίμα, να πάρω λίγο τα πάνω μου πρέπει...ο λοστάρας!!!!!!! που χάθηκε σήμερα?
ορίστε ρε κρίνο τον έκραξες χθες και το πήρε βαρέως...μου τον στεναχώρησες. ντροπή σου.

----------


## krino

με βαση τα οσα εγραψες θα πρεπει να αρχιζεις να χαλαρωνεις και να σταματησεις την ενοχοποιηση του εαυτου σου.
Επιπλεον δεν θα ηταν ασχημα να προσεχεις τις επιλογες σου.
Η βλακεια δεν ωφελησε ποτε κανενα, αντιθετα ενιοτε κοστιζει ακριβα.

Οπως και να εχει οτι εγινε - εγινε.
Βγαλε καινουριο τετραδιο και αρχινα να γραφεις.....


οκ?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> για να έλαφρύνω και λίγο το κλίμα, να πάρω λίγο τα πάνω μου πρέπει...ο λοστάρας!!!!!!! που χάθηκε σήμερα?
> ορίστε ρε κρίνο τον έκραξες χθες και το πήρε βαρέως...μου τον στεναχώρησες. ντροπή σου.



αστον αυτον πηζει στη δουλεια και του εχουν βαλει νεφτι και τρεχει.


:P

----------


## Δοδις

αχ...έπεσες ακριβώς..ενοχοποίηση του ευατού μου...ακριβώς αυτό κάνω..ενοχοποιώ τον ευατό μου για τα πάντα...το καλό είναι ότι μια μαλ..έκανα αλλά όμως την πλήρωσα πολύ ακριβά...!μου κόστισε ο κούκος αιδόνι!!! άστα να πάνε....και να φανταστείς ήταν πολύ άθλιος!! σιγά τον γκόμενο δηλαδή...στραβώθηκα το ζώον απο τι αναρωτιέμαι ακόμα...!!
τέλοσπάντων έχεις δίκιο...ότι έγινε έγινε..δύσκολο το θέμα με αυτό το κωλοτετράδιο..αλλά τα δύσκολα όπως έχω ξαναπει, έρχονται σε αυτούς που μπορουν να τα βγαλουν πέρα..τελικά..!!!

----------


## krino

οκ λοιπον,
εκανες μια μαλακια αλλα πληρωσες τα δεοντα....
παει καλα??
Χρωστας ακομα δηλαδη???
Αφου ειπαμε οτι ξεχρεωσες το ζητημα τι αλλο ψαχνεις???

Τα σιγα τον γκομενο μην τα ξαναπεις.
Σεβαοσυ τις επιλογες σου ακομα και αν ηταν λανθασμενες.
Εαν τωρα επαναπροσδιοριζεσαι αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εκανες λαθος επιλογες αλλα οτι αλλαξες προσανατολισμο.
Βρες λοιπον προς τα που ειναι ο καινουριος σου δρομος και προχωρησε ετσι.


Η βλαστημιες και οι αυτοκαταρες δεν ωφελουν.
Το ζητουμενο ειναι τι θα κανεις αυριο, ποιες θα ειναι οι επιλογες σου και πως θα πορευτεις με αυτες.

Το τετραδιο δεν ειναι ουτε δυσκολο ουτε ευκολο.
Ειναι απλα αυτο που πρεπει να γινει.
Ξεκινα λοιπον την ζωη σου με τις νεες προοπτικες που θες.



Απλα πραγματα ειναι και μην τα κανεις δυσκολα.












ΥΓ..... τα υπολοιπα θα στα λυσει ο λοστ.
:P

----------


## Δοδις

όχι, όχι αυτή ήταν λάθος επιλογή και εκτός των στάνταρ μου και δεν μπορώ να κάταλαβω τι σκατά σκεφτόμουν. δεν χρωστάω, από τα λεφτά που είχα έτρωγε το τέρας.το ζήτημα έχει τελειώσει εδώ και 3,5 χρόνια αλλά απορώ ακόμα γιατί μου την βιδώνει. τα έχω με τον εαυτό μου αλλά οκ θα το ξεπεράσω...αχ έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο..πάω να χτυπήσω μια τουρτα που έχω στο ψυγείο... ο λοστ? γιατί γιατρός είναι?
:P

----------


## krino

δεν μιλησα αν χρωστας λεφτα....
γενικως αν νιωθεις οτι χρωστας κατι, που απο οτι φαινεται ετσι νιωθεις.

Πιστευω οτι πρεπει να το ξεπερασεις ποσο μαλλον οταν προκειται για 3 και χρονια.
Ποσο μακρια θελεις να τραβηξει αυτη η βαλιτσα???

Εγω σε λιγο την κανω για σπανακορυζο
:P


Μπα γιατρος δεν ειναι, αλλα την παλευει καλα...

----------


## Δοδις

αα, σόρυ κατάλαβα λάθος...
ναι, πραγματατικά νοιώθω πως πρέπει να το ξεπεράσω αφου πρώτα τον στείλω στο νοσοκομειο τουλάχιστον για 4 μήνες...χιχιχ!! πλάκα κάνω..πρέπει να το ξεπεράσω, απλά νομίζω πως εγώ φταίω για όλα και απ\' ότι φαίνεται εγώ φταίω...αχ...θα πάνε όλα καλά , όλα καλααααα....
σπανακόρυζο? μπλιάχ!!

----------


## krino

Δεν φταις για τιποτα, ουτε εσυ ουτε ο πρωην σου.

Ληξτο ετσι αλλιως θα σε ληξει αυτο.
Γιατι πρεπει σωνει και καλα να φταιει καποιος???


Σπανακορυζο απο τα χερακια της καλης μου ειναι το ονειρο μου....
μιαμμμμμμ

----------


## Δοδις

μπλιαχ και ξαναμπλιαχ...εγώ λόγω αδείας φτιάχνω σουτζουκάκια....σουτζουκάκι α forever!!
αυτό προσπαθώ αλλα μάλλον δεν προσπαθώ και πολύ...πρέπει να το λήξω το ξέρω...
άντε καλή όρεξη..

----------


## krino

προσεξε με,
δεν υπαρχει καμια μαγικη συνταγη για να ληξεις τα συνδρομα που σε κυνηγανε.
Το να φτιαξεις σουτζουκακια ειναι πολυ απλο θεμα, βασιζονται σε πραγματα που ξερεις.

το ζητουμενο εδω δεν ειναι οτι δεν ξερεις τι να κανεις, αλλα το οτι μιλαμε για πραγματα που στην ουσια θελεις να απωθησεις.
Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει αλλος δρομος.
Ληξτο ετσι χωρις πολλες πολλες ερμηνειες και μην το ξανασκεφτεις.

Το μονο που θα πρεπει να σε απασχολησει ειναι το να εισαι πιο προσεκτικη απο οτυδε και στο εξης και να λειτουργεις με αυτοματισμους αυτοαμυνας σε τετοια ζητηματα.....


Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Δοδις

κρίνο...σ\'ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλες...έχεις δίκιο έχεις δίκιο έχεις δίκιο!!! γαμώτο έχεις δίκιο...θα τα καταφέρω..θα τα καταφέρω..θα τα καταφέρω..

----------


## krino

ναι οκ, δωρεαν και χωρις χρεωση....
:P:P:P




ΥΓ...... σταματα να το λες και αρχινα να το κανεις.
Οτι θα τα καταφερεις ειναι σιγουρο αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να το λες οσο το να περασεις σε πραξεις.
Μαθε να εισαι μεθοδικη και υπομονετικη, βαζε μικρους και πολλους στοχους.
Τα υπολοιπα ειναι πανευκολα.....
 :Wink:

----------


## Δοδις

το λέω για να το πιστεψω...!!αυτό προσπαθώ να κανω...focus..και δεν εννοώ ford..!!χιχι.. :Wink:

----------


## krino

αντε καλα φλυαρησαμε, ευχομαι καλη δυναμη και να επανελθεις με θετικα - και μονο - αποτελεσματα.

Καλη μου ορεξη ε?

 :Cool:

----------


## Δοδις

ναι...ναι..!!
άντε καλή όρεξη..
καλό απόγευμα.. :Wink:

----------


## lostsoul

hello guys...!!! εδω ειμαι και παλι!!! μολις γυρισα απο μια εκθεση στην ανθουσα... 
ουφφφφ.... με πηξανε παλι... αχχχ ρε πουστη τι τραβαω για να ειμαι \"διασημος\"!!!! (χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχι).... 

Κρινο, σε ευχαριστω που οσο ελειπα , κρατουσες ψηλα το ηθικο (και το κεφι) του κοριτσιου μας (dodis)!!!! 
παλι καλα που οταν λειπω μπορω να στηριχτω επανω σου!!!! μου φευγει ενα βαρος ρε αδερφε.... 

Αγαπητη dodis σε λιγο θα εχεις u2u!!!! θα σε \"φτιαξω\" εγω τωρα....χχχμμμμμμμ!!!!!! ........................καλα αστειευομαι, μην τρελαινεσαι.... 

αντε αντε.... λειπει η γατα χορευουν τα ποντικια, εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε?????

----------


## Δοδις

χμμμ έχεις u2u λοστ μου...

----------


## Δοδις

[quote]_Originally posted by lostsoul_
hello guys...!!! εδω ειμαι και παλι!!! μολις γυρισα απο μια εκθεση στην ανθουσα... 
ουφφφφ.... με πηξανε παλι... αχχχ ρε πουστη τι τραβαω για να ειμαι \"διασημος\"!!!! (χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχι)....

----------


## Δοδις

άμα λέω εγώ ότι είσαι ψωνάρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lostsoul

μμμμμμμμ...................κοιτα ποια μιλαει?????................. 
Τι να κανω ρε κοριτσι??? Αυτο ή το εχεις ή δεν το εχεις....... 

Φταιω εγω που η μανουλα μου εβαλε ολη της την \"τεχνη\"?.........  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Δοδις

ωχ!! να σε ρωτήσω? πας και στον καθρέφτη και λες...φτου σου αγόρι μου τι θεό που σ\' έκανε η μανα σου???
για να δω δηλαδή πόσο σοβαρή είναι η κατασταση σου...ξέρεις υπάρχει γιατρειά γι\' αυτό......
υγ:κοίτα ποιά μιλάει??? τι εννοείς??δεν σε πιάνω...

----------


## lostsoul

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!.... καλε ποσο μου αρεσει να με \"κραζουν\"???? ... 
Ειδικα εσυ!!!! πω πω... ρε γμτ ειναι βιτσιο???? και αυτο????? 

Εαν ναι , ειμαι γεματος δλδ!!!! ΓΙΟΥΠΙ!!!!!!!

----------


## Δοδις

και γί\'αυτό υπάρχει γιατρειά να ξέρεις...
 :Wink:

----------


## Δοδις

lost u2u bab\'

----------


## lostsoul

u2u U TOO BABE!!!!

----------


## Δοδις

έκανα goofια με το u2u ήθελα να γράψω κι άλλα έχω στείλει και δεύτερο...

----------


## maria...

λες να νε ωραιο παιδι?χιχιχιχι

----------


## Δοδις

καλώς την..που ήσουν εσύ? πως τα πας μαράκι?
τι να σου πω, κι εγώ την ίδια απορία έχω..πάντως έχει πολύ πλάκα!
χιχιχιχι.... :Wink:

----------


## maria...

πολυ πλακα και γραφει με πολυ ενταση και θαυμαστικα.ιποπτο αυτο.λολ
μια χαρα ειμαι καμποσες μερες τωρα.φτου μου μην με ματιαξω .εσυ?

----------


## Δοδις

έχει χιουμοράκι καλό...
εγώ σαν ασανσερ νοιώθω..επλίζω να σταματήσω επιτέλους σε καποιον όροφο και να μην είναι το υπογειο.
μια καλά μια σκατά...τι να πω..
φτου σου φτου σου..
τώρα είμαι καλά, λεώ να παω για ένα ποτάκι, αλλά μετα δεν θα μπορώ να πάρω τα φάρμακα ρε γαμώτο..για μια μέρα δεν πειράζει ε? θέλω να το ευχαριστηθω΄ρε γαμώτο..

----------


## maria...

Εγω δεν πινω καθολου.Καλυτερα μην πιεις γιατι ποτο και τετια φαρμακα δεν συνδιαζοντε.Μια φορα ιπια και γω και παραλιγο να παθω εγκεφαλικο.λολ

----------


## Δοδις

καλά εγώ το εγκεφαλικό το παθαίνω και απο μόνη μου...απλά έλεγα να μην πάρω για βράδυ τα φάρμακα και να πιω ένα ποτάκι ρε γμτ...δεν πειράζει πολύ νομίζω... :Wink:

----------


## Δοδις

μαράκι...λέω να πάω να έτοιμαστώ να πάω καμιά βολτίτσα..άντε γιατί έχω αραχνιάσει εδωμέσα....φιλιά..καλό βράδυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!
 :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## maria...

πειραζει.ακουμαι που σου λεω σαν μεγαλυτερη ,κατι ξερω.Δεν παιζουμε με τετια.

----------


## Δοδις

καλημέρα κρίνο..
καλημέρα λοστ..
so far so good.

----------


## krino

the goodest, the better....
 :Smile:

----------


## Δοδις

absolutely right!
 :Wink: 
καλό το σπανακόρυζο?

----------


## krino

δεν εχω φαει καλυτερο....
 :Cool: 

ψιτ, αμα θες ψιλη κουβεντα(δεν ειναι κακο) να ανοιξουμε αλλο θρεντ γιατι θα αμολησουν τα σκυλια οι ιδιοκτητες....

----------


## Δοδις

ψιτ?ο.κ

----------


## lostsoul

ψιτ.... καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα.... σε ολους!!!! 
τι χαμπαρια??? Κρινο εσυ ολα καλα??? Μαρακι που εισαι εσυ παλι???.. 
and last but not least!!! Dodis, how about you babe??? 

xixixixixixixixixixixi................... 

ελα παμε ολοι με χαρα στις εργασιες μας!!!!

----------


## Δοδις

χριστέ μου τόση χαρά δεν την αντέχω!!!!!
χιχιχιχι!!!
I\'m fine darling...thnks for asking...!! you???
......................................!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## lostsoul

:Frown:  ..... κρινο!!! sos !!! μου την \"λεει\" παλι????? 

Δεν θα το αντεξω!!!!

----------


## krino

μπα σε κοβω για σκληρο τυπο,
ησουν σκληρος και σε φωναζαν βιταμ ενα πραγμα...

 :Cool:

----------


## lostsoul

βιταμ???? βιταμ???? δεν ντρεπεσαι λιγο???? θελεις παλι να ξεκινησουμε τα παλια!!!!????? εεεεε? θελεις????? 

Οχι ρε φιλε.... σοβαρα τωρα... Δεν νομιζω κανενας απο δω μεσα να εισαι σαν βιταμ οπως λες... ΚΑΘΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ.... για να περναμε ολοι αυτα που περναμε και να στεκομαστε ακομη στα ποδια μας!!!! τωρα ειμαστε πολυ δυνατοι φιλε.... 

ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΙ|!!!!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## krino

μπαρδον τι εχει το βιταμ???
φαντασου μια τρυφερη ευγενικη ψυχη, πως θα την χαρακτηριζες???

----------


## lostsoul

ελα ελα σοβαρεψου και παμε στο αλλο θρεντ... στο οτι μας κατεβει........

----------


## krino

παμε γιατι θα μας κατεβασουν κανα καντηλι εδω....

----------


## maria...

Παιδακια επιτελους κατασταλαξα σε ενα φαρμακο.Ειμαι καλυτερα απο ποτε και βρηκα και δευτερη δουλεια μαλιστα.Πως ειστε εσεις?Γαμω τους πανικους μας αχχααχ.Να μην πω καμια βλακιεα να γελασουμε??

----------


## Δοδις

γειά σου μαράκι..!!!
έλα στο \"μια καλημέρα\" να τα πούμε...

----------


## Δοδις

το βάζω κι εδω... έπιασες και δεύτερη δουλειά? μπράβο βρε θηρίο? ποιο φάρμακο? 
και προσθέτω...εμείς να δέις κέφια...άμα μπλέξεις παιδί μου με κρίνο και λοστ...άστα να πάνε!!!
θες δεν θες ξεκατινιάζεσαι στο γέλιο... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lovefaithhope



----------


## lovefaithhope

na ksereis oti s auti ti zwi irthame gia na agapame...aneu orwn...me oli mas tin kardia..o,ti provlima k an parousiastei!autos o dromos odigei stin alithini eutuxia!mono autos!otan agapas oti k na sou kanei o allos to prospernas akrivws gt ton agapas!i psuxi sou ustera petaei..tipota den mporei na tin riksei i na tin stenaxwrisei!antimetwpizeis ton allo me sumponoia stin adunamia tou auti k oute logos gia xamili autoektimisi k swmatopoiisi twn sunaisthimatwn!!o egwismos..autos o egwismos mas dimiourgei to provlima!o prwsopikos mas egwismos..itan lathos autou tou anthrwpou pou se paratise efoson tha isastan k pantremenoi..omws den iksere ti ekane!skepsou oti an eixes megalwsei opws autos, an eixes to mualo pou exei, tin psuxi pou exei, to swma pou exei me oles tis viologikes ropes to idio tha ekanes!skepsou ti lathi mporei na eginan apo meros sou kai kane tin autokritiki sou me mono skopo na diorthwseis auta ta elattwmata k tipota allo!kamia apaisiodoksia!opws autos den eixe tin dunami na meinei stin sxesi pou epelekse, etsi k esu mporei na eisai adunamos se kati allo..katadikazwntas auti tin praksi meneis se mia monimi katastasi dustuxias k dimiourgeis provlimata stin koroula sou...tis metadideis tin adunamia sou..gine pio dunatos g auto to koritsaki!kane proseuxoula gia tin psuxi tis manoulas tou gt min nomizeis pws den prokeitai gia enan dustuxismeno anthrwpo..kathe allo...nomize pws etsi tha anapauotan to keno kai o ponos tis psuxis tis..oloi g auto prospathoume k me efimeres eutuxies nomizoume pws ta anaplirwnoume alla auta olo k auksanoun..den iksere..den kserei..me tin upomoni k tin agapi exw dei na ginontai thaumata se oikogeneies!ezisa to diko mou me tin diki mou oikogeneia, me tous goneis mou!tipota ma tipota den einai adunato otan agapas alithina!tipota!gia ton Theo tipota den einai adunato..kserei to provlima sou kalutera apo sena..exei oli ti dunami k ti thelisi na se voithisei!arkei na tou to zitiseis!vrexei Ekeinos alla emeis kratoume omprela..emeis epilegoume na ton diwxnoume apo konta mas..to exw zisei k auto den tha pauw na to lew apo ti stigmi pou to ezisa!!..i pronoia Tou einai terastia kai apisteuti..tosi pou sto telos metaniwneis pou den ekanes ligi upomoni parapanw!niwtheis oti xrwstas kiolas!tosi einai i xara k i eutuxia pou akolouthei..egw pou tosa xronia den iksera apo Theo..tipota..oute k i oikogeneia mou..alla gia ton ourano eimaste plasmenoi psuxoula..gia mia agkalitsa patriki pou laxtaraei na mas dei olous mazi..olous ekei..agapimeno Tou paidaki eisai k esu..paroikoi k parepidimoi s auti ti zwi me mono 2 metra xwma na mas analogoun..sugkinithika me tin istoria sou..i Panagitsa na se fulaei sunexeia sunexeia  :Smile:

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by lovefaithhope_
> gia ton Theo tipota den einai adunato..kserei to provlima sou kalutera apo sena..exei oli ti dunami k ti thelisi na se voithisei!arkei na tou to zitiseis!..i pronoia Tou einai terastia kai apisteuti..tosi pou sto telos metaniwneis pou den ekanes ligi upomoni parapanw!niwtheis oti xrwstas kiolas!tosi einai i xara k i eutuxia pou akolouthei..egw pou tosa xronia den iksera apo Theo..tipota..



Με συγκίνησες τόσο πολύ lovefaithhope..... ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## zoltar

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. Κατ επανάληψη δημοσιευση μηνυμάτων που προάγουν το μίσος

----------


## zoltar

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. Κατ επανάληψη δημοσιευση μηνυμάτων που προάγουν το μίσος

----------


## Θεοφανία

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. Κατ επανάληψη δημοσιευση μηνυμάτων που προάγουν το μίσος

----------

